# Spring Into The Dales 2011



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2011)

Okay folks, let's stop talking about this year's SITD on other threads and do it here! 

(For those of you who don't know the event, here are the CycleChat threads from 2009 and 2010 for you to peruse at your leisure.) 

I'm going to post my entry tomorrow. You should get yours in ASAP or email the organiser Chris Crossland if you don't get it done in time (entries should be received by Monday). Don't just turn up unannounced.

In previous years we have had two CycleChat groups - the fast, and the slow. I'll be in the slow group again!

The cut-off is 9 hours and 10 minutes. How about the slow group try and do it in about 8 hours? I used to do it in about 6 but the last couple of years it has taken me just over 8. I'm not currently fit enough to improve on that and I doubt that 2 weeks is going to make much difference!

Who will join me as _Lanternes Rouge_?


----------



## tubbycyclist (30 Mar 2011)

Entered, and it is possible to do it online this year using paypal so even easier.


----------



## potsy (30 Mar 2011)

Entered, what have I let myself in for? 
How about we aim for 9 hours and 9 minutes  sprint finish for the line.


----------



## italiafirenze (30 Mar 2011)

I've got my son that day, but I might see if he'll let me off for a few hours to come and do this. I'll ask him this weekend, see what he says. So I'm a maybe. If I do come I'll probably take off with the fast group until the slow group catch me up and then form an even slower grupetto of one.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Mar 2011)

I am going to give it a miss, at the moment I have a sore hip that has been giving me jip since winter and I have to have it xrayed this week so I dont want to do a really hard ride until I know the results of that, so have a nice ride and I am up for joining you guys for a ride at some point this year.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2011)

tubbycyclist said:


> Entered, and it is possible to do it online this year using paypal so even easier.


It certainly is! At least it would be if my Opera browser wasn't struggling with PayPal. Still, Firefox sorted that out - I'm in!



potsy said:


> Entered, what have I let myself in for?
> How about we aim for 9 hours and 9 minutes  sprint finish for the line.


Well, I factor in a quick trip home to drop off my bike have a wash, get changed and walk to HQ. 15 minutes or so. It saves me worrying about my bike. Alun usually locks his bike in his car.



italiafirenze said:


> I've got my son that day, but I might see if he'll let me off for a few hours to come and do this. I'll ask him this weekend, see what he says. So I'm a maybe. If I do come I'll probably take off with the fast group until the slow group catch me up and then form an even slower grupetto of one.


I don't think you've quite grasped the concept of the slow and fast groups!  We _never_ catch the fast group! Typically, they have left the stops en route before we even get to them ...



phil_hg_uk said:


> I am going to give it a miss, at the moment I have a sore hip that has been giving me jip since winter and I have to have it xrayed this week so I dont want to do a really hard ride until I know the results of that, so have a nice ride and I am up for joining you guys for a ride at some point this year.


Probably wise and I hope it isn't anything serious! 

See you on a forum ride later in 2011.


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Mar 2011)

Do you have to be a member of Audax UK to join in Colin ? Getting twitchy at the challenge along with the night ride to Blackpool !!!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Do you have to be a member of Audax UK to join in Colin ? Getting twitchy at the challenge along with the night ride to Blackpool !!!


No - anybody can do the rides.

If you are an Audax UK member you are insured for all audax events you enter and you get 4 magazines sent to you a year. Membership costs £19 for the first year, and then £14 per year after that as long as you don't let your membership lapse. 

If you are not a member then you have to pay £2 extra per event for temporary membership for the insurance cover. 

(If you have separate insurance cover through the CTC or British Cycling then you don't have to pay the £2 surcharge)


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> No - anybody can do the rides.
> 
> If you are an Audax UK member you are insured for all audax events you enter and you get 4 magazines sent to you a year. Membership costs £19 for the first year, and then £14 per year after that as long as you don't let your membership lapse.
> 
> ...



Cheers Colin,might be up for this then


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Cheers Colin,might be up for this then



On the fixed?  
This will be my 1st ever Audax, got my confirmation e-mail today so I'm all set. 
Will you be joining us in the slow group Skud or will you be going at a more natural pace for you? 
Save us some cake if you do 'bomb on'


----------



## Steve H (31 Mar 2011)

I'm thinking 7000 feet of climbing might be just a touch too ambitious for my 17 stone frame to be dragged around. I notice there is a parallel event on the same day - "Leap into the Aire". This has 4000 feet of climbing over a shorter course which may be more achievable for me.

Anyone know if the two routes share any of the same journey? If the opening miles are the same, it would be good to ride with some company. I might even ride into Hebden from Brighouse to up my total miles for the day.


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2011)

Steve H said:


> I'm thinking 7000 feet of climbing might be just a touch too ambitious for my 17 stone frame to be dragged around. I notice there is a parallel event on the same day - "Leap into the Aire". This has 4000 feet of climbing over a shorter course which may be more achievable for me.
> 
> Anyone know if the two routes share any of the same journey? If the opening miles are the same, it would be good to ride with some company. I might even ride into Hebden from Brighouse to up my total miles for the day.



Come on big Steve, how hard can it be? Going off last Sundays ride myself Colin and Tubby will be setting a very gentle pace to ensure we all get round OK, you are at least as fit as us 3.
Reading last years thread I think the other route starts 1 hour later?


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> On the fixed?
> This will be my 1st ever Audax, got my confirmation e-mail today so I'm all set.
> Will you be joining us in the slow group Skud or will you be going at a more natural pace for you?
> Save us some cake if you do 'bomb on'



I think the fixed might be too ambitious from what i have heard of this one ! If i do have a go i will stick with the CC gang...one for all and all that !! What are you using Potsy ??


----------



## tubbycyclist (31 Mar 2011)

Steve H said:


> Anyone know if the two routes share any of the same journey? If the opening miles are the same, it would be good to ride with some company. I might even ride into Hebden from Brighouse to up my total miles for the day.



The Leap into the Aire starts an hour later than the longer route, and it does shares some of the same roads. Most riders tends towards most doing the longer route, but there are usually 50-60 riders who do the Leap into the Aire, and the route is predominantly on minor roads.

Having said that, I have ridden with you and I am sure you would get round SITD in the time limit despite its lumpiness. I have done it a few times and it is fine. My advice would be take it steady and don't go off too quickly; eat and drink plenty of suitable food and, most of all, enjoy the bike ride! The route is excellent and there are some wonderful views and lanes to explore, which more than makes up for the inclusion of Keighley towards the end.


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> I think the fixed might be too ambitious from what i have heard of this one ! If i do have a go i will stick with the CC gang...one for all and all that !! What are you using Potsy ??



I will be on my trusty Secteur, hopefully by then my gears will be sorted, they were much better yesterday after I did some fettling.
Looks like we'll have a nice little gathering, should be another good day,
Looking at the pics from last years ride everybody seems to be travelling light, might have to take the rack and paniers off again 
Has Shaun given any clue as to whether he's out for this one?


----------



## Ajay (31 Mar 2011)

Unfortunately I can't make this one as I'll be darn sarf at the in-laws.
If anyone fancies a tasty training ride the weekend before (9th or 10th) I'll be doing one of my favourite 100milers, from Lancaster taking in Arnside, Kirkby Lonsdale, Dent, Ribblehead, Settle and Wray. Bootiful.
I'd be happy to lead an informal ride.
Let me know if there's any interest and I'll firm up the details.


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> I will be on my trusty Secteur, hopefully by then my gears will be sorted, they were much better yesterday after I did some fettling.
> Looks like we'll have a nice little gathering, should be another good day,
> Looking at the pics from last years ride everybody seems to be travelling light, might have to take the rack and paniers off again
> Has Shaun given any clue as to whether he's out for this one?



If i do it then i might strip the Sirrus of mudguards and carriers and just have the saddle bag and waist bag i used on the Blackpool run.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2011)

Ajay said:


> If anyone fancies a tasty training ride the weekend before (9th or 10th) I'll be doing one of my favourite 100milers, from Lancaster taking in Arnside, Kirkby Lonsdale, Dent, Ribblehead, Settle and Wray. Bootiful.
> I'd be happy to lead an informal ride.
> 
> 
> Let me know if there's any interest and I'll firm up the details.


It sounds great but I'm walking with an old pal and her dog that weekend. Have fun!

Steve - I agree with tubby and potsy - if we can do it, so can you. I think all 4 of us will be knackered at the end but we'll get round. Don't forget - the last 4.5 miles or so are a glorious downhill!

Skud - I was impressed at what you did on your fixie on Sunday but I definitely think you'll enjoy the ride more with some extra gears!

There is an audax control at Earby where there is usually a car laden with bananas, biscuits and chocolate. There is another control at the Dalesman cafe in Gargrave. You can get water at Burnsall and there is another control at Rossi's cafe in Keighley so there are plenty of opportunities to refuel if you don't want to carry too much with you.


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> There is an audax control at Earby where there is usually a car laden with bananas, biscuits and chocolate. There is another control at the Dalesman cafe in Gargrave. You can get water at Burnsall and there is another control at Rossi's cafe in Keighley so there are plenty of opportunities to refuel if you don't want to carry too much with you.



That's good to know, i will try to travel light on this one as there are plenty of re-fuelling ops.
What do you think the chances are of getting on the Market car park that day? And how far is the HQ from there?


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> That's good to know, i will try to travel light on this one as there are plenty of re-fuelling ops.
> What do you think the chances are of getting on the Market car park that day? And how far is the HQ from there?


Well, there might be (what?) about 70-odd SITD drivers trying to park at that time in the morning. Some people will ride in and some will share lifts. Depending on the weather, there might be upto about 125 riders.

You've got the main Market Place car park which has 31 places and costs 30p/hour. If that is full, you can use the car park behind it (Valley Road car park) but that costs 50p/hour and has 38 places. Very few cars are left overnight so you ought to be able to park in one of those two especially because some of those in the know park on the free places on the main roads. (You can try the left hand side of the A646 as you leave Hebden Bridge towards Halifax. There is room along there for quite a lot of cars where there are no yellow lines. You can also turn up the road on the Todmorden side of the Co-op go over the canal bridge and then immediately turn right up the steep Horsehold Road. There are some unrestricted spots there on your right at the foot of the hill.

The event HQ is on the top floor of Salem Mill which is adjacent to the Co-op. Turn down the side-street on the Halifax side of the Co-op. The mill is just in front of you. Just follow the endless stream of cyclists! It is only about 300 metres from the car parks, 150 metres from Horsehold road or about 400 metres from the spaces on the A646.

_'Spot the CycleChatters'_





_
_


----------



## zacklaws (1 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> That's good to know, i will try to travel light on this one as there are plenty of re-fuelling ops.
> What do you think the chances are of getting on the Market car park that day? And how far is the HQ from there?



I had those fears of parking last year, so I arrived just a bit early and was surprised to see the car park empty which gave me time to walk to the HQ, book in which is only a few minutes away, walk back to the car and leisurely get ready. Even at the time of riding down to the HQ for the start, if I recall their was still plenty of space. It seems most of the riders park in the streets where its free. Season of the Mists was exactly the same.

The only thing to remember in the car park is watch out for all the dog c**p. Don't reverse in as the edges are full of it and makes it dodgy getting your gear out of the boot, and look before you step out of the car.


----------



## trio25 (1 Apr 2011)

Great ride, unsure as to if I will be recovered enough to do it yet.


----------



## italiafirenze (1 Apr 2011)

Ajay said:


> Unfortunately I can't make this one as I'll be darn sarf at the in-laws.
> If anyone fancies a tasty training ride the weekend before (9th or 10th) I'll be doing one of my favourite 100milers, from Lancaster taking in Arnside, Kirkby Lonsdale, Dent, Ribblehead, Settle and Wray. Bootiful.
> I'd be happy to lead an informal ride.
> Let me know if there's any interest and I'll firm up the details.




I might be tempted by the 10th if the weather is okay. Sounds pretty hilly though


----------



## Ajay (1 Apr 2011)

italiafirenze said:


> I might be tempted by the 10th if the weather is okay. Sounds pretty hilly though



Sure, it's not flat! Bikeroutetoaster tells me there's 1570m of climbing, so less than SITD(?)
I'd say it feels like more as there's lots of up n down. 3 nice climbs, Clawthorpe to Hutton Roof, Barbondale, and Dent to Newby Head. No crazy gradients- the steepest section being the final pull out of Dentdale. I can get my 17st up there so I'm sure you can!!


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Apr 2011)

Woo Hoooo I've just signed up for my first Audax !!! Better get that geared bike all ready now !!!!


----------



## zacklaws (2 Apr 2011)

Well I've had a week off my bike since my knee locked solid, did a 40 yesterday and a 60 today with just slight twinges, so see how I feel tommorow after club ride and I'll get my name down for SITD.


----------



## potsy (2 Apr 2011)

Can somebody please give me a beginners guide to Audaxing, what to expect at the start, do I have to bring anything with me for registration etc.
I have signed up online and been sent a route description and a small map, do I print these off or are they provided in hard copy at the start?
I take it we all turn up at 8.30 ish and register for a 9am start? 

As for food stops and HQ, do we pay extra for any provisions or is it a donation type arrangement?

Sorry for so many questions but I like to have an idea of what to expect before I get there 

Have we talked Big Steve into it yet?

ps- Do I bring my camera? Or is the weight saving needed that extreme?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Can somebody please give me a beginners guide to Audaxing, what to expect at the start, do I have to bring anything with me for registration etc.
> 
> I have signed up online and been sent a route description and a small map, do I print these off or are they provided in hard copy at the start?
> 
> I take it we all turn up at 8.30 ish and register for a 9am start?


Yes, I'd aim to be at Salem mill by about 08:30. There will be a lot of people riders around by that time. Bring a lock for your bike.

Walk up to the top floor of the mill. It's easy at the start. Not quite so easy at the finish! 

There will be a table with brevet cards on it for people who have pre-registered. Find the one with your name on it. Take it to Chris Crossland or his assistant to get it signed. 

There might be tea and/or coffee available. I always arrive at the last minute so I've never noticed.

You shouldn't need the route sheet because I will be showing us the way, but you never know, I could catch a lurgy like Shaun's at the last minute, or somehow we could become separated. I think they usually do hand out copies of the route sheet with the cards but it wouldn't hurt to print your own copy just in case. 

There will be a big queue for the toilets!

Everybody heads outside at about 08:55. It's surprising how hard it can be to find the people you are looking for in a group of 125, so I suggest that we start at the back. If we set off in the middle of the group then 90% of the riders would overtake us anyway so why bother? If we start at the back, we might actually overtake a few people ourselves!



potsy said:


> As for food stops and HQ, do we pay extra for any provisions or is it a donation type arrangement?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions but I like to have an idea of what to expect before I get there
> 
> ...


I usually start the day with a £10 note and buy something at the cafes at Gargrave and Keighley. It is considered polite to buy something at each cafe to show thanks for them letting us use their facilities for the audax controls.

There is a collection plate at the end on the tables with the food and drink on, but there is no pressure to donate. I take a handful of my change and donate that. Probably £2.00 or so. It's up to you how much you want to give.

I think we are still working on Big Steve!

Definitely bring your camera. I like not having to take all the pictures.


----------



## OldnSlow (2 Apr 2011)

Hi chaps

Colin - thanks for the info on "Over The Edge".
They have sent me an entry form so i'm already signed up - thanks again.

Can't join you on this one chaps as it's the same day as Wrynose or Bust 116 miles / Bay Dash 60 miles starting in Lancaster.
I did the Bay Dash last year & it's just a brill ride - so I'm already signed up for this year.
Going off now to see if there is a thread for it.

Enjoy - stay upright.

Col - PM when you get chance, you'v got my email


----------



## Garz (2 Apr 2011)

OldnSlow I shall be hoping you will upgrade to the longer event on the day!


----------



## potsy (2 Apr 2011)

Cheers Colin, I will bring the camera then, if only to prove I did it 
I don't have easy access to a printer which is why I was asking about the route map, only have my little netbook but can probably get one printed off somehow.
Good idea to start at the back, hopefully that way we won't get separated, though if the 1st hill is anything like I think it is you'd soon catch me up 

Have just stocked up on snack bars and electrolyte tabs so I will bring these and like you buy a little something at each cafe stop. 

Come on Steve stop hiding


----------



## Steve H (3 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Have we talked Big Steve into it yet?






ColinJ said:


> I think we are still working on Big Steve!





potsy said:


> Come on Steve stop hiding




I have to confess, I have been hiding under the table since this thread began. So much climbing, so much belly, so much pain. Was definitely going to give it a miss. Do you think it is possible to lose 3 stone in the next 2 weeks to make this ride bearable?

OK - procrastinations over. I'm in. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. I've made my entry and paid my money.

I look forward to seeing you guys in a couple of weeks time and cursing and swearing whilst suffering on the hills.


----------



## zacklaws (3 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Can somebody please give me a beginners guide to Audaxing, what to expect at the start, do I have to bring anything with me for registration etc.
> I have signed up online and been sent a route description and a small map, do I print these off or are they provided in hard copy at the start?
> I take it we all turn up at 8.30 ish and register for a 9am start?



In addition to what Colin has said, bring a pen, you'll need one to mark your brevet card for the questions on route and share it with those that have not got one.  Not a fountain pen either in case its a wet day.

If you are using a map, make sure its waterproofed, once again it might be wet.

I usually park up, walk down to the HQ to register, walk back to the car and get ready and then ride down to the start line. At the end, as I usually have plenty of time to do so, I go back to the car, pack my bike away, get changed and then once again walk back down to the HQ to report in and have a good chat and feed and not have to worry about my bike left outside, but if time is short before the cutoff point, you may need to go to the HQ promptly.

Well a good 30 to 40 miles now for my final fitness check on my knee and if its OK I'll get registered. Its still twinging a bit but not so bad now


----------



## PaulB (3 Apr 2011)

I really want to do this but I am banjaxed at the moment with a horrible infection of the chestular region. I can't even contemplate training on my bike as I'd fall off it I'm so dizzy. Isn't it nice!


----------



## trio25 (3 Apr 2011)

I don't think I can do this, shame as its a lovely route. But having a minor opp on the monday so may not have recovered..... may enter incase I have though.


----------



## potsy (3 Apr 2011)

zacklaws said:


> In addition to what Colin has said, bring a pen, you'll need one to mark your brevet card for the questions on route and share it with those that have not got one.  Not a fountain pen either in case its a wet day.
> 
> If you are using a map, make sure its waterproofed, once again it might be wet.
> 
> ...



A pen? Is that what we used before lap tops and mobile phones? 
I'll probably do the same as you Zacklaws, leave the bike in car and walk down.
Good luck with the knee.

Big Steve  more company at the back for us


----------



## zacklaws (3 Apr 2011)

Well my knees held up to 150 miles now and numerous hills and a very fast ride today so I've entered SITD. See you all on the day. I've still got my fluroscent orange "CC" letters stuck on both sides of my helmet for you to try and spot me in the crowd if you don't know me.........or avoid.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2011)

Steve H said:


> Was definitely going to give it a miss. Do you think it is possible to lose 3 stone in the next 2 weeks to make this ride bearable?
> 
> OK - procrastinations over. I'm in. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. I've made my entry and paid my money.


Good man! I wouldn't try any heroic weight loss in the next two weeks. You'd only leave yourself feeling knackered before you even start!



zacklaws said:


> In addition to what Colin has said, bring a pen, you'll need one to mark your brevet card for the questions on route and share it with those that have not got one.  Not a fountain pen either in case its a wet day.
> 
> If you are using a map, make sure its waterproofed, once again it might be wet.
> 
> I usually park up, walk down to the HQ to register, walk back to the car and get ready and then ride down to the start line. At the end, as I usually have plenty of time to do so, I go back to the car, pack my bike away, get changed and then once again walk back down to the HQ to report in and have a good chat and feed and not have to worry about my bike left outside, but if time is short before the cutoff point, you may need to go to the HQ promptly.


There's usually only one of those info controls on SITD. It will be something like what is the name of the first/second pub in Appletreewick. Just remember it and write it down when you get back to HQ.
I used to worry about my bike too much so now I always drop it off at home and walk round to HQ. It takes about the same time as you guys putting your bikes in your cars.




PaulB said:


> I really want to do this but I am banjaxed at the moment with a horrible infection of the chestular region. I can't even contemplate training on my bike as I'd fall off it I'm so dizzy. Isn't it nice!


Bad luck. If you get better in time, treat yourself to the SITD slow train for once!



trio25 said:


> I don't think I can do this, shame as its a lovely route. But having a minor opp on the monday so may not have recovered..... may enter incase I have though.


If you get better in time, _*also*_ treat yourself to the SITD slow train for once! 



zacklaws said:


> Well my knees held up to 150 miles now and numerous hills and a very fast ride today so I've entered SITD. See you all on the day. I've still got my fluroscent orange "CC" letters stuck on both sides of my helmet for you to try and spot me in the crowd if you don't me.........or avoid.


The slow train will likely be starting from the back of the bunch at Salem mill so you know where to find us!


----------



## Banjo (3 Apr 2011)

Steve H said:


> I have to confess, I have been hiding under the table since this thread began. So much climbing, so much belly, so much pain. Was definitely going to give it a miss. Do you think it is possible to lose 3 stone in the next 2 weeks to make this ride bearable?
> 
> OK - procrastinations over. I'm in. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. I've made my entry and paid my money.
> 
> I look forward to seeing you guys in a couple of weeks time and cursing and swearing whilst suffering on the hills.



Nice one steve I havent done sittd but think you will enjoy it.You only need to average about 10 mph so if you dont spend too much time in cafes etc it shouldnt be too hard.

I am doing my first 200 km audax on the same day The Carmarthenshire Snapper. I chose it because it only has 800 m of climbing which is amazing in Wales. Have spoken to people who have done it and it must be a misprint , its more like 1800 m or more  Im still fairly happy to do it but its not going to be the doddle I thought.


----------



## potsy (3 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Good man! I wouldn't try any heroic weight loss in the next two weeks. You'd only leave yourself feeling knackered before you even start!



Translated as- Colin doesn't want to be the heaviest of the slow brigade so keep the belly a bit longer


----------



## Steve H (3 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Good man! I wouldn't try any heroic weight loss in the next two weeks. You'd only leave yourself feeling knackered before you even start!





potsy said:


> Translated as- Colin doesn't want to be the heaviest of the slow brigade so keep the belly a bit longer



Nothing too extreme - just wondering whether Liposuction would work!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Apr 2011)

i'll be joining you guys on this one. i've been suffering..erm.gastro problems at both ends and not done that much riding except commuting. i'll enter on the day and i'll be using the brompton, so not difficult to find. see you at the start.


----------



## potsy (3 Apr 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> i'll be joining you guys on this one. i've been suffering..erm.gastro problems at both ends and not done that much riding except commuting. i'll enter on the day and i'll be using the brompton, so not difficult to find. see you at the start.


Hey, the slow group just got even slower


----------



## skudupnorth (3 Apr 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> i'll be joining you guys on this one. i've been suffering..erm.gastro problems at both ends and not done that much riding except commuting. i'll enter on the day and i'll be using the brompton, so not difficult to find. see you at the start.



Nice one,should be a good CC ride !


----------



## Beaker39 (4 Apr 2011)

I am doing this one again. Last year was my first ever Audax and although a bit of a shock at the time it was a top top ride. Lets hope the weather is better than last years SOM


----------



## zacklaws (4 Apr 2011)

Beaker39 said:


> Lets hope the weather is better than last years SOM



I don't think there's any rain left in the sky after SOM, I'm glad springs here, I can now start to get dried out


----------



## potsy (4 Apr 2011)

SteveH- How does this ride compare climbing wise to The Cheshire Cat one you did?


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Apr 2011)

Got my pen all ready !


----------



## Skuhravy (4 Apr 2011)

i'll be riding this one too - and looking forward to seeing the silly machine that tubbycyclist fetches along this time!


----------



## Steve H (5 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> SteveH- How does this ride compare climbing wise to The Cheshire Cat one you did?



Distance is similar, amount of climbing is much more.

The Cheshire Cat 67 miler was 67 miles (obvious bit!) and about 4200 feet of climbing. Spring into the Dales is about 68 miles (so similar distance) and with just over 8000 feet of climbing - so about twice as much. It will be my toughest ride yet and a real challenge, but perversely I'm quite looking forward to it now.

I was joking earlier in the thread about needing some extreme weight loss for the event, but just knowing I have a tough ride in a couple of weeks time has helped me focus on a much healthier diet over the last few days. Maybe this is the secret I need to apply to become more healthy - just keep signing up for challenging rides that scare me into not eating sweets and chips all week!


----------



## potsy (5 Apr 2011)

Skuhravy said:


> i'll be riding this one too - and looking forward to seeing the silly machine that tubbycyclist fetches along this time!



Tell us more Skuhravy, what silly machine has he used before?


----------



## potsy (5 Apr 2011)

Steve H said:


> Distance is similar, amount of climbing is much more.
> 
> The Cheshire Cat 67 miler was 67 miles (obvious bit!) and about 4200 feet of climbing. Spring into the Dales is about 68 miles (so similar distance) and with just over 8000 feet of climbing - so about twice as much. It will be my toughest ride yet and a real challenge, but perversely I'm quite looking forward to it now.
> 
> I was joking earlier in the thread about needing some extreme weight loss for the event, but just knowing I have a tough ride in a couple of weeks time has helped me focus on a much healthier diet over the last few days. Maybe this is the secret I need to apply to become more healthy - just keep signing up for challenging rides that scare me into not eating sweets and chips all week!



wow, I didn't realise it was that much more hilly  no wonder you were worried 

I think it's these rides that have helped me lose a bit of weight this year Steve, though I better cut out the chips for a few days and try to get a bit more off for this one, just think of all the cake we can eat on the way round


----------



## Steve H (5 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> ... just think of all the cake we can eat on the way round



I'm thinking at least two pie and chips stops!


----------



## zacklaws (5 Apr 2011)

Its not that bad, according to my Garmin, last years total climbing was 7339' over 69 miles, which is roughly just over 1000' every 10 miles. Last year we managed a dismal 8.7mph average, to do it in just under 8 hours, so we still had over an hour before the cutoff point. In fact that was my slowest ride, I have ever done, probably had something to do with all the cafe's and photo stops. As I set the Garmin, not to autopause, I have no record of how long we actually wasted overall, but I suspect there was quite a lot.

Also overall out of the 69 miles, only 14 miles was on the flat, just over 1hour 30 mins, the rest was climbing and decending

And beside's, there's no reason to dump the chips, you'll need them on the Friday and Saturday night for your carbo loading, you'll soon burn them off on the day

Just begining to notice on my download there was a hard bit at Earby, quite steep too.


----------



## tubbycyclist (5 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Tell us more Skuhravy, what silly machine has he used before?



I was not going to bite but I have never used a silly machine, although I have been known to turn up on a recumbent or a folder, even did SITD on the recumbent one year (including carrying it over a footbridge which hurt more than the climbing). 

If your bike is playing up you're welcome to borrow the recumbent for SITD :-)


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2011)

zacklaws said:


> Last year we managed a dismal 8.7mph average, to do it in just under 8 hours, so we still had over an hour before the cutoff point. In fact that was my slowest ride, I have ever done, probably had something to do with all the cafe's and photo stops. As I set the Garmin, not to autopause, I have no record of how long we actually wasted overall, but I suspect there was quite a lot.


You're too polite - it was mainly because Alun and Yours Truly weren't fit enough to go any faster, and you and Rammylad were kind enough to stick with us until the climb out of Keighley! That last climb probably put your average speed _up_! 

I'm pretty certain that Alun, Yours Truly, and several others (you know who you are!  ) won't be going much quicker this year but hopefully this will be the final outing of the _CycleChat SITD Slow Train ®. _

I've ridden SITD in about 6 hours a couple of times before but always fancied trying to do it in 5! Unfortunately, even 7 hours is a fantasy time for me this year.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2011)

tubbycyclist said:


> ... even did SITD on the recumbent one year (including carrying it over a footbridge which hurt more than the climbing).


This one ...







And then you have the steps up to the road on the other side of the river - yikes! 

(The bridge isn't on the new route.)


----------



## zacklaws (6 Apr 2011)

Went out for a training run today, to give my knee a real good workout for SITD and to climb a long 20% hill on the North York Moors I have heard a lot about, can't talk about it in the pub and say how easy it is unless I've done it, 116 mile round trip and 7000'+ of climbing in total, sadly I've picked the hottest day of the year to do it, and the wind was horrendous on top of the moors and most of the way home. 

You soon discover how many villages don't have shops when your gagging for water in the heat, and also need a new bottom bracket now for my Madone as it went wonky today, think my bikes are rebelling with all the hills I do.


----------



## potsy (6 Apr 2011)

tubbycyclist said:


> I was not going to bite but I have never used a silly machine, although I have been known to turn up on a recumbent or a folder, even did SITD on the recumbent one year (including carrying it over a footbridge which hurt more than the climbing).
> 
> If your bike is playing up you're welcome to borrow the recumbent for SITD :-)



You are most kind but I think I'd rather use my 15kg hybrid 
I might need a good lie down after the ride not during it tubby


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2011)

zacklaws said:


> You soon discover how many villages don't have shops when your gagging for water in the heat, and also need a new bottom bracket now for my Madone as it went wonky today, think my bikes are rebelling with all the hills I do.


I noticed that on my Hebden Bridge to Coventry ride in 2007. I called in at a filling station shop in Glossop and expected to have no problem getting more food and water later on but I ended up riding through village after village which had no shops. I was starting to get desperate by the time I finally found a shop in Polesworth, near Tamworth.

My Basso bottom bracket is starting to rock and roll a little. I'm skint so I'm wondering whether to risk riding it for another few rides including SITD. My brain says 'no' but the moths in my wallet suggest 'yes'!


----------



## AudaxUK (7 Apr 2011)

I'll be at Spring Into The Dales, taking photos and pootling along. This is a favourite of mine, not least for the awesome catering at the finish.

Danial (AUK press secretary)


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2011)

AudaxUK said:


> I'll be at Spring Into The Dales, taking photos and pootling along. This is a favourite of mine, not least for the awesome catering at the finish.
> 
> Danial (AUK press secretary)


Hi Danial!

Ah yes, the awesome catering!

I did notice that the catering for the 8 hour slow train is marginally less awesome than what is available before the 5-6 hour faster gannets have descended on it, but there's always still enough left for me and I have a big appetite!


----------



## italiafirenze (7 Apr 2011)

A question for those who know.

Do you have to be a paid up member of AUK before you complete the event to qualify for a medal?

I would imagine so, but I know some brainy soul here can answer that.

I really fancy this but don't know if I can find the time. 

And, there's the Saltayre day of racing on the saturday and the FNRTTC on the friday, I can't do them all, but don't know which I prefer.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2011)

italiafirenze said:


> A question for those who know.
> 
> Do you have to be a paid up member of AUK before you complete the event to qualify for a medal?
> 
> I would imagine so, but I know some brainy soul here can answer that.



Why not just join anyway? Having joined AUK, you'd probably be more likely to make the effort to ride audax events. If you do 10 events in the first year you'd be saving money, and in subsequent years you'd only have to ride 7 to break even. And you also get 4 nice magazines a year, one for each season.


----------



## italiafirenze (7 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Why not just join anyway? Having joined AUK, you'd probably be more likely to make the effort to ride audax events. If you do 10 events in the first year you'd be saving money, and in subsequent years you'd only have to ride 7 to break even. And you also get 4 nice magazines a year, one for each season.



I wouldn't save anything because I'm already insured so wouldn't need to pay a fee anyway.

I've never done an Audax event but do like the sound of trying a few out. All I was thinking was if I decided on the day or the day before to come and do the event, could I still claim the medal if I went full membership the day after that,?

I seem to really like the idea of having a medal for something. I've got scores of runners up football trophies, and one winners! I like trinkets I think, it seems a bit sad doesn't it.

I just hate spending money until entirely necessary.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2011)

italiafirenze said:


> I wouldn't save anything because I'm already insured so wouldn't need to pay a fee anyway.
> 
> I've never done an Audax event but do like the sound of trying a few out. All I was thinking was if I decided on the day or the day before to come and do the event, could I still claim the medal if I went full membership the day after that,?
> 
> ...


Well, you'd still have to pay the event entry fee, but not the insurance supplement.

Some organisers don't allow entry on the day because they like to strictly control rider numbers. It is probably best to contact the organiser in advance, even if you want to leave your decision until the last minute. 


You can't be prevented from riding at the same time on the same open roads that the event is taking place on but that isn't really playing the game, is it? If everybody did that, there wouldn't be any events.

Don't forget, the entry fees are to cover the admin costs of the event organisers. The Audax UK organisation needs to be funded by its members. 

The events are really good value for money compared to sportives. When I first started riding events, sportives were costing about double to triple what audaxes did. Nowadays, It can be 6 or 7 times as much which I think is a bit steep. 


Not as nice as medals, maybe, but what you will get to collect are the brevet cards for each event that you complete. They have various stamps and signatures on and the name of the event and what time you did.


----------



## asterix (7 Apr 2011)

Alas I shall not be able to do SITD this year*. Really enjoyed it a couple of years ago although the final ascent was pretty gruelling. 

The apres-ride hospitality was very much appreciated (and needed!).

*as consolation I aim to do the Richmond 5 dales


----------



## PaulB (7 Apr 2011)

Having enjoyed this two years ago and being disappointed having to miss it last year due to my injury, I'd be very annoyed if I missed it yet again so I've decided, that provided the two lungs I have are still in my chest and I haven't coughed them out, I'll be doing it again this year.


----------



## AudaxUK (7 Apr 2011)

italiafirenze said:


> I seem to really like the idea of having a medal for something. I've got scores of runners up football trophies, and one winners! I like trinkets I think, it seems a bit sad doesn't it.
> 
> I just hate spending money until entirely necessary.



If you like medals, and hate spending money, then you'll love audaxing. Cheap as chips and loads of awards. The spread at the end alone is worth the entry fee.

And yes, you can order a medal if you're not a member. You can buyt a cloth badge as well. In fact, you could have two of each, as the event qualifies for both distance and climbing badges/medals.


----------



## Steve H (8 Apr 2011)

I got my route sheet through as an email, so thought I'd follow the instruction sheet and map the ride (I know it's already on bikely, but I wanted to go through it in detail, so mapped it following the instruction sheet). It's here if anyone wants to take a look:

Spring Into The Dales



It looks like a really gorgeous route. Mainly back roads through lovely countryside. The toughest climbs appear to be right at the beginning getting out of Hebden Bridge and then right at the end getting back up to the big descent back down into Hebden Bridge. Rest of the route is rolling, but should be fine.

Feeling better about the route having gone through it in a bit more detail. Should be an excellent day. Let's hope we get weather like is forecast for this weekend.


----------



## zacklaws (9 Apr 2011)

Steve H said:


> It looks like a really gorgeous route. Mainly back roads through lovely countryside. The toughest climbs appear to be right at the beginning getting out of Hebden Bridge and then right at the end getting back up to the big descent back down into Hebden Bridge. Rest of the route is rolling, but should be fine.



I have a feeling Mapmyride is not giving you a true picture of the grade, there's certainly more than a few hills with more than than a 7% gradient, my Garmin records show a fair few from 8% up to 20%. The first four miles is a steady uphill but its no major problem and is not the steepest on the ride, getting back up it though is a bit of a grind at the end.

Colin probably knows more though with it being his neck of the woods


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2011)

zacklaws said:


> I have a feeling Mapmyride is not giving you a true picture of the grade, there's certainly more than a few hills with more than than a 7% gradient, my Garmin records show a fair few from 8% up to 20%. The first four miles is a steady uphill but its no major problem and is not the steepest on the ride, getting back up it though is a bit of a grind at the end.
> 
> Colin probably knows more though with it being his neck of the woods


The first section of Penistone Hill must be way more than 7%.








The climb after Ponden Reservoir up to Moor Lodge has a chevron on the OS map so it is 14+%.

There are a couple of others. Draughton Height is 17% and I have the proof!











I suggest going into SITD thinking that it will be your hardest ride so far, and if you are wrong - _smile! _

At the end of the event, if you can walk up the stairs at Salem Mill 2 steps at a time without pulling on the handrail, I'll be surprised!


----------



## potsy (9 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I suggest going into SITD thinking that it will be your hardest ride so far, and if you are wrong - _smile! _
> 
> At the end of the event, if you can walk up the stairs at Salem Mill 2 steps at a time without pulling on the handrail, I'll be surprised!



If you were worried before I'm sure that's put your mind at ease Steve 
Going off todays ride it's gonna be tough, but we can do it, and it's not a race


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Apr 2011)

Just signed up for this as well


----------



## Steve H (10 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I suggest going into SITD thinking that it will be your hardest ride so far, and if you are wrong - _smile! _
> 
> At the end of the event, if you can walk up the stairs at Salem Mill 2 steps at a time without pulling on the handrail, I'll be surprised!






potsy said:


> If you were worried before I'm sure that's put your mind at ease Steve
> Going off todays ride it's gonna be tough, but we can do it, and it's not a race





Hey! I'd managed to get my ostrich head firmly in the sand again and was enjoying my weekend! Nothing like a 17% sign to bring reality come rushing home.

No - apart from feeling a bit light headed and under the weather yesterday, I've had a good week last week. Managed to ride a fair few times and been careful of what I eat, so dropped a couple of pounds (every little helps!). I've been out today into Oxenhope and up the big climb over the tops and down into Hebden. The descent going down into Hebden (the A6033) is a stunner. Reasonably smooth and very fast. With the sun shining like today, this is going up there as one of my favourite descents. Just hope I get all the way round SITD next weekend so I can enjoy this final descent again.

Although I was really reluctant to sign up for SITD, and I know it is going to be a massive test for me, I am looking forward to the day!

Right - I'm going to map the ride in a different piece of software now to get a better grip on the reality ahead.


----------



## asterix (10 Apr 2011)

IME the important thing is to know the way. i.e. don't just follow the guy in front thinking they know. Do your own navigation. There's at least one turn that can catch out the unwary!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Apr 2011)

Ok silly question time, I was looking at the Spring into the dales website and there is a GPS link that takes you to a map on bikely. I assume you can click on share menu then on download .gpx and load the map into a garmin 705 ? 

I noticed on the side of the map it appears to have 1210 waypoints but looking at the 705 it can only do 100 have i got this all wrong ? 

By the way I dont have a 705 but I am toying with the idea of getting one but I want to make sure it will do what I want first.


----------



## potsy (10 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Ok silly question time, I was looking at the Spring into the dales website and there is a GPS link that takes you to a map on bikely. I assume you can click on share menu then on download .gpx and load the map into a garmin 705 ?
> 
> I noticed on the side of the map it appears to have 1210 waypoints but looking at the 705 it can only do 100 have i got this all wrong ?
> 
> By the way I dont have a 705 but I am toying with the idea of getting one but I want to make sure it will do what I want first.



Svendo and Colin were talking about this yesterday, I would be interested in knowing the answer too.
From what I remember, Colin does his routes without waypoints now and just as a track.
Think Svendo said the waypoints take up loads of memory on the SD card.


----------



## Svendo (10 Apr 2011)

Hi Phil. Garmin only has room for 100 Waypoints, which have a coordinates as well as a name and address attached. But it has room for 17000 trackpoints, which is what the points on a GPX route from bikely.com become in the Edge. I presume track points just have coords and sequence, so are smaller in the memory.

You might add waypoints for cafe stops etc as well as having home, work and so on in the Garmin's memory. If you trust the units routing algorithm, you can just programme the way points and then have the unit navigate between them, like a car GPS. There are a load of data fields relating to waypoints, such as direction, distance, estimated time to and so on, that you can choose to have displayed.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Apr 2011)

I got my email form Chris Crossland with all the info in it so I am now confirmed. 

I was looking at the website and it says ENTRIES ARE STILL OPEN. WE DO NOT OPERATE ANY DEADLINE and it says the closing date is the 16th so it looks like you can book right up to then so if there is anyone still thinking about signing up there is still time left.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Apr 2011)

Svendo said:


> Hi Phil. Garmin only has room for 100 Waypoints, which have a coordinates as well as a name and address attached. But it has room for 17000 trackpoints, which is what the points on a GPX route from bikely.com become in the Edge. I presume track points just have coords and sequence, so are smaller in the memory.
> 
> You might add waypoints for cafe stops etc as well as having home, work and so on in the Garmin's memory. If you trust the units routing algorithm, you can just programme the way points and then have the unit navigate between them, like a car GPS. There are a load of data fields relating to waypoints, such as direction, distance, estimated time to and so on, that you can choose to have displayed.



As you go along does it tell you when to turn etc like a car gps does ?


----------



## Svendo (10 Apr 2011)

Yes, it can do all that I think it even talks if you want. It doesn't do the moptorway exit lanes think, or roundabout exit diagams like modern car GPS units, the maps are top down only. I used it as both a bike and car GPS when I visited California a few years ago (with the US city nav. maps loaded instead of europe.) Only difficulty was not having an appropriate in car mount for it.
The Garmin City Navigator maps have a full database of places, garages shops hotels and that, and a full postcode database too. Trick you need to know though is to put the post code in the 'city' field first when searching for an address, then it'll ask for a number.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Apr 2011)

I have been looking on handtec and they sell the one with the heartrate monitor and cadence I assume I will need to buy the uk map they have this one in the addons for £25.00 -> CLICK ME is that the one I need ?


----------



## potsy (10 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I have been looking on handtec and they sell the one with the heartrate monitor and cadence I assume I will need to buy the uk map they have this one in the addons for £25.00 -> CLICK ME is that the one I need ?



That's the one I discussed with Colin, it's the 2009 version of the map so depends on how many roads have changed since then, as to whether it's worth getting a more recent version.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> That's the one I discussed with Colin, it's the 2009 version of the map so depends on how many roads have changed since then, as to whether it's worth getting a more recent version.



Oh I didnt notice that so if you dont get that one is there a more upto date version, I assume you need to get a map of some description ?

I would have liked to get it without the heart rate monitor but with the cadence sensor as I dont need a sensor to tell me I am still alive  but they dont seem to have that option, mind you I suppose I could always sell it on.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Apr 2011)

I have found this site -> CLICK ME is doing the 2011 map but it is the same part no as the 2009 map on handtec


----------



## trio25 (11 Apr 2011)

I'm doing the FNRttC if I am feeling okay, so this is very unlikely to happen, especially as I will need to get some hours of work in at the weekend......but its an amazing ride so I am still tempted!


----------



## zacklaws (11 Apr 2011)

If your planning on getting a 705 or even 800, do not bother buying the maps, their are maps online free to download, which is what I use most of the time on my 800. They do not have some of the features like navigating by post code, but I have no use for things like that and cannot see why for use on a bike, unless your a courier, postman etc.

Also if you are buying a Garmin and want the heart rate function, avoid the new premium heartrate straps as they are iffy, lot of complaints about them and I've had to resort back to my old one as I constantly get spikes into the 200's on my premium strap


----------



## Amanda P (11 Apr 2011)

Well, I just signed up, having got leave of absence for the weekend, and fixed the gears on my bike (the brake levers don't quite match now, but what the heck...).

Now, anyone heading to Hebden Bridge from the east or York-ish who fancies sharing a lift? There seem to be no trains that would get me there in time for the 9 o'clock start. My bike's very portable - it's a Moulton and will take apart and fit in a Mini if necessary. Alternatively, my car has a roof rack so I could take a couple of other peoples' bikes.


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (11 Apr 2011)

.
Living up to my name, I've finally completed my entry form. 
Hope you'll be able to find a bit of space for me on the slow train - looking forward to seeing you all on Sunday.


----------



## skudupnorth (11 Apr 2011)

Should be a good ride,not planning to break records but i am riding to and from the start so it will be another 100+ for me again  

Anyone who has done this before i have a question.....is it do'able on a fixed ????


----------



## phil_hg_uk (13 Apr 2011)

It's gone very quiet on here.


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> It's gone very quiet on here.



I know,i'm still thinking fixed but no-one is telling me if it's a good idea or not


----------



## phil_hg_uk (13 Apr 2011)

If the hills are anything like we did on saturday I would say not ................... but then I wouldnt anyway


----------



## zacklaws (13 Apr 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Anyone who has done this before i have a question.....is it do'able on a fixed ????



If your fit enough, last year "Hulver" (whom i've not seen on the forum for a while) tried it on a fixed, but if I recall he gave up at Keighley with just 10 miles to go.

On "Season of the Mists", a similar ride but harder, last year, I came across a rider slowly plodding up a hill on a fixed tacking from side to side, and they managed to finish. When I spoke to the rider as I passed them, he said "it was character building"

But I would not like to try it unless I had a 30x27 which is what I usually go up the 20% hills with.

In fact I suspect "Longers" who I've seen riding a fixed on those hills on some of Colins rides could manage it and he makes it look very easy, even does track stands on the steep hills whilst your struggling behind, has a little look round and then carries on riding making it look so simple.


----------



## potsy (13 Apr 2011)

Bring some gears Skud, some of the climbs go on for ever, and I think there are worse ones I haven't seen yet. 
Think of your old knees.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (13 Apr 2011)

So is the weather going to be nice or are we all going to look like drowned rats at the end.


----------



## potsy (13 Apr 2011)

Good weather has been specially ordered  
But I will keep the guards on just in case.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (13 Apr 2011)

I think I will bring a selection of jackets, jerseys and overshoes just in case.


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Apr 2011)

That means i have to stick my geared bike back together.......or should i go for the pain and risk fixie love ?????


----------



## tubbycyclist (13 Apr 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> That means i have to stick my geared bike back together.......or should i go for the pain and risk fixie love ?????



Leave the fixie at home (and don't think this advice makes it more of a challenge!)

The route is very hilly, with some long climbs. If the ascents don't get you, the 3-4 mile descents almost certainly will. Even by audax standards it is a hilly route and there is probably only 20% of the route rolling terrain with the rest solid climbing or descending.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Should be a good ride,not planning to break records but i am riding to and from the start so it will be another 100+ for me again
> 
> Anyone who has done this before i have a question.....is it do'able on a fixed ????


It is doable by those people who can do it!  

It would even be doable by me on fixed if the gear in question was 30/28 but I'd have to brake hard on all the downhills!

Does your character _need_ building? Do you like pain?

There are some steep ups, and steep downs. There are long ups and long downs (up to 4.5 miles!). And there are quite long ups of moderate gradient and quite long downs of moderate gradient. There are also some flat bits. Only you know whether that particular mix appeals to you on fixed. It wouldn't do to me!



phil_hg_uk said:


> So is the weather going to be nice or are we all going to look like drowned rats at the end.


I only trust the long range forecasts when they shown unchanging weather for several days either side of the day in question. This forecast suggest showers on Friday and Saturday with sunny spells on Sunday. That means the weather is changing, so the exact timing of the change becomes important. If it changes on time, we'll be lucky. If it happens later than forecast, we'll get wet!

I have ridden SITD when it was bitterly cold and gloomy with snow on the peaks. I have got out of bed, taken one look at the weather and given up on the idea despite having registered in advance. I have also done it in conditions which were so warm that I was sweltered. 2006 and 2009, for example.

I suggest that you take a range of stuff with you and make your final decision in the car park. Shorts, short-sleeved jersey plus arm warmers and leg warmers are probably going to be more sensible than tights and long-sleeved jersey/jacket because you can adapt to changing conditions when you are out.


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the local advice chaps,better get in the garage and stick the Hybrid together ! See you all Sunday


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Thanks for the local advice chaps,better get in the garage and stick the Hybrid together ! See you all Sunday


Are you _sure_ that fixed doesn't tempt you?


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Are you _sure_ that fixed doesn't tempt you?



Oh i'm tempted but i think i will see how i go with them there gear things and see for myself how hard it is.


----------



## asterix (13 Apr 2011)

I saw someone doing it on a fixed. He was doing really well. Mind you I can't remember seeing him _after _the start.


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Apr 2011)

Right my minds made up,get some good hilly miles under my belt on the fixed this year then do some events with the knowledge of my limits on the damn thing !


----------



## phil_hg_uk (13 Apr 2011)

Sorry i have lost track does that mean you are doing it on the fixed or not ?


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Sorry i have lost track does that mean you are doing it on the fixed or not ?



Gears this time but watch out for the next one !


----------



## phil_hg_uk (13 Apr 2011)

Damn thats another one I cant get past easily then


----------



## Steve H (13 Apr 2011)

Why do people like fixed so much? Is it the challenge of the ride? Or are there other reasons to like them?

For me - I'll probably spend most of the ride fixed in the easiest gear!

No riding fixed in front of me on the downhills. When I watch people riding fixed downhill and their legs are spinning ridiculously quickly, I fear I may fall off laughing.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2011)

Steve H said:


> Why do people like fixed so much? Is it the challenge of the ride? Or are there other reasons to like them?
> 
> For me - I'll probably spend most of the ride fixed in the easiest gear!
> 
> No riding fixed in front of me on the downhills. When I watch people riding fixed downhill and their legs are spinning ridiculously quickly, I fear I may fall off laughing.


I intend to be doing at _least_ 30-40 mph on the fast downhills so someone on fixed with a 70 inch gear (42/16) would have to be pedalling at 150-200 rpm to keep up!


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Apr 2011)

Steve H said:


> Why do people like fixed so much? Is it the challenge of the ride? Or are there other reasons to like them?
> 
> For me - I'll probably spend most of the ride fixed in the easiest gear!
> 
> No riding fixed in front of me on the downhills. When I watch people riding fixed downhill and their legs are spinning ridiculously quickly, I fear I may fall off laughing.



Fixed is just brilliant but as you can see from the previous posts it has it's limits.I'll let you have a play on mine when we go out again  You are right about the downhill bits,i nearly bounce out of the seat if i'm not paying attention !


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Damn thats another one I cant get past easily then



 Next time !


----------



## potsy (13 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I intend to be doing at _least_ 30-40 mph on the fast downhills so someone on fixed with a 70 inch gear (42/16) would have to be pedalling at 150-200 rpm to keep up!



Well seeing how you descended the last bit on Saturday and burst past me and Fiona, I can tell that extra err 'gravitational pull' shall we say, really does make a difference 

Skud- Man up. It's only a hill


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Well seeing how you descended the last bit on Saturday and burst past me and Fiona, I can tell that extra err 'gravitational pull' shall we say, really does make a difference


I was distracted talking to Bokonon. When I saw that you'd got so far ahead, I engaged _Lard-Drive_ ® and set off in pursuit!


----------



## potsy (13 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I was distracted talking to Bokonon. When I saw that you'd got so far ahead, I engaged _Lard-Drive_ ® and set off in pursuit!



We left the lightweights for dead though  
ps- My toy has arrived, will have a play with it tomorrow, I'll try it out on the commute if I get time to work out how to do a route


----------



## Garz (13 Apr 2011)

Ooh err...


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> We left the lightweights for dead though
> ps- My toy has arrived, will have a play with it tomorrow, I'll try it out on the commute if I get time to work out how to do a route


Don't forget to take it with you when you leave your bike unattended; GPSs would be very easy to steal!


----------



## potsy (13 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Don't forget to take it with you when you leave your bike unattended; GPSs would be very easy to steal!



Oh I will don't worry about that. I leave the bike at work inside the factory where it's fairly safe, I used to take off my lights but got fed up having to put them all back on again at the end of the shift, now I just stick my helmet over them to keep them out of sight, been OK so far  Won't be risking that with the Garmin though 

Just downloaded one of your routes to it and it seems to have worked, it's there in the device at least, I am determined not to get the instruction booklet out and just keep pressing buttons until it works


----------



## YahudaMoon (14 Apr 2011)

Hi. Is anyone cycling from Manchester to Hebden Bridge for the start ?. As I don't drive and theres no trains I don't really have any other option than cycling there. Im taking the flat route over there.

Gorton, Oldham, Shaw, Hollingworth Lake, Todmorden & onto Hebden Bridge. Ive cycled over there loads of times for Audax events so know the way no problem and some company would be nice.

I will be going at a steady pace . Doubt it that I'll be cycling back though as I'll be done in

Hope to see you all on the day.

John.


----------



## Steve H (14 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Just downloaded one of your routes to it and it seems to have worked, it's there in the device at least, I am determined not to get the instruction booklet out and just keep pressing buttons until it works



Potsy - it's worth figuring out how to follow a route on a Garmin in advance. If you don't get right, I find it refuses to follow the route and just tries to keep sending you back to the start!!

You don't want to have to do that first big hill twice, do you?


----------



## potsy (14 Apr 2011)

Steve H said:


> Potsy - it's worth figuring out how to follow a route on a Garmin in advance. If you don't get right, I find it refuses to follow the route and just tries to keep sending you back to the start!!
> 
> You don't want to have to do that first big hill twice, do you?



Any tips then Steve? I have plotted my commute route and will try that later, I have a few days to get used to it before Sunday.
Oh, and no I won't be doing that hill twice, unless it's to come and give you a push up it


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Apr 2011)

I must remember to bring my deck chair to I dont have to stand around in the carpark.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Any tips then Steve? I have plotted my commute route and will try that later, I have a few days to get used to it before Sunday.
> Oh, and no I won't be doing that hill twice, unless it's to come and give you a push up it



Dont forget to put the food stops in as Points Of Interest


----------



## asterix (14 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I must remember to bring my deck chair to I dont have to stand around in the carpark.




Shouldn't be necessary if it's like when I did it. There is an excellent hall (other than that you have to struggle up some stairs!) 

If you are really that fast just be considerate and don't take all the best cakes  .


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Apr 2011)

asterix said:


> Shouldn't be necessary if it's like when I did it. There is an excellent hall (other than that you have to struggle up some stairs!)
> 
> If you are really that fast just be considerate and don't take all the best cakes  .



I was on about before we set off


----------



## Steve H (14 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Any tips then Steve? I have plotted my commute route and will try that later, I have a few days to get used to it before Sunday.
> Oh, and no I won't be doing that hill twice, unless it's to come and give you a push up it



A push would be most welcome. Thanks. 

Not sure I'm competent to be giving out tips, but I think the secret is to press Start before you then ride through the navigation point of the start of the ride. Sounds obvious, but I regularly forget and don't know how to pick up the route part way along. 

I consider myself to be fairly techno-literate, but have struggled a bit with this one. I must be getting old!


----------



## potsy (14 Apr 2011)

Steve H said:


> A push would be most welcome. Thanks.
> 
> Not sure I'm competent to be giving out tips, but I think the secret is to press Start before you then ride through the navigation point of the start of the ride. Sounds obvious, but I regularly forget and don't know how to pick up the route part way along.
> 
> I consider myself to be fairly techno-literate, but have struggled a bit with this one. I must be getting old!



Well the route is set up, it's now on charge and I'll see how it goes. 
More PM's to Svendo soon then?  

Wonder if that is to do with the auto re-routing thingymebob? Heard a lot of people say to turn that off?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Wonder if that is to do with the auto re-routing thingymebob?



 whoa thats a bit technical potsy


----------



## zacklaws (14 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Wonder if that is to do with the auto re-routing thingymebob? Heard a lot of people say to turn that off?



I have the Edge 800 and auto re-routing does cause havoc and constantly tries to take you back to the start so it is better to have it turned off.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2011)

I'm getting nervous now - are you guys _all_ planning to storm off and leave me on Sunday?  

Apart from the section from Bolton Abbey to Silsden which was brought in for the new route in 2009 and I haven't quite memorised yet***, I could do the entire route without a GPS, map or route sheet!

What I'm saying is - use the ride as a way of learning about your GPS but don't worry about having to rely on it for navigation.

Potsy - you _will_ have to do that big hill twice - once in each direction! (And it is harder coming back, though you do get a rest for a couple of miles, half way up.)

*** I _have_ memorised it now! It is very simple to remember. Take the lane away from the B6160 at Bolton Abbey, then it is Left, Left, Right to get over the A59, then Left, Left, Right to get over the A65, then Left Left, Right a 3rd time to get onto the A6034 to Silsden!

I'll have my GPS with me anyway, but I can now do the old and new SITD routes from memory!


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Apr 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> Hi. Is anyone cycling from Manchester to Hebden Bridge for the start ?. As I don't drive and theres no trains I don't really have any other option than cycling there. Im taking the flat route over there.
> 
> Gorton, Oldham, Shaw, Hollingworth Lake, Todmorden & onto Hebden Bridge. Ive cycled over there loads of times for Audax events so know the way no problem and some company would be nice.
> 
> ...


Hiya John,I am riding up there myself but from the Bolton end so i would proberly only meet at Todmorden plus i will proberly be late !
Steve


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Apr 2011)

Potsy's teasing me ! should i fixie or not !!!!


----------



## Alun (14 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I'm getting nervous now - are you guys _all_ planning to storm off and leave me on Sunday?



Don't worry Colin, I'll be keeping you company !


----------



## Amanda P (14 Apr 2011)

IF we manage to find each other amid the seething hordes of steaming cyclists, I may well be keeping you company, Colin.

If I lose you on the climbs, you'll soon catch me up going down again!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2011)

John - I can't remember if Svendo is coming or not but if he is, he might be riding over from Rochdale, depending on where he was on Saturday night. If he doesn't spot this post, it might be worth sending him a PM and asking him.​​
************************Rendezvous ************************ 

The forecast is looking really good and from past sunny editions of SITD I can tell you that there could be about 150 riders on Sunday! It sounds stupid, but it can be very hard to spot people or even get close to them in the crush at the start so I suggest that those of us who want to potter round together at about 8 hour pace meet at the back of the crowd, where this photograph was taken from ...







If you don't do this, you will never know whether to slow down to find people or speed up to try and catch them! I mean, can you spot Alun, colly, PaulB, trio25 and longers in that lot!  (I know where they are, so I can.)

I'll probably arrive at about 08:45, plonk my bike at the back of that side-street and get one of you to mind it while I nip upstairs to sign on and pick up my card.

Okay, I've trawled through the whole thread and there are going to be more CycleChat riders than ever before! As far as I can tell, most of you will try and ride with some of us in the faster or slower groups. Obviously, it is up to you on the day, but I think the groups might look something like this:

*CycleChat Slow Train*​
ColinJ

potsy

tubbycyclist

phil_hg_uk

Steve H

skudupnorth

bromptonfb

Skuhravy

Uncle Phil

SlowerThanASluggishSloth

YahudaMoon

Alun
*CycleChat Faster Train*

zacklaws

Beaker39

italiafirenze

trio25?


It should be a fabulous day out so bring your cameras!


----------



## zacklaws (14 Apr 2011)

I still have my fluorocent red "CC" letters on both sides of my helmet from last year for people to spot, plus a fluroscent red dot on the front too.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2011)

zacklaws said:


> I still have my fluorocent red "CC" letters on both sides of my helmet from last year for people to spot, plus a fluroscent red dot on the front too.


You've already told us that! Time for you to visit this thread, methinks!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Apr 2011)

Colin we could always meet in that car park at the market I think I will be meeting potsy there as that is where we will be parking if there is space.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Colin we could always meet in that car park at the market I think I will be meeting potsy there as that is where we will be parking if there is space.


Ah, but I have the local advantage of being able to sleep in and turn up at the last minute!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, but I have the local advantage of being able to sleep in and turn up at the last minute!



Ok in that case good luck in finding us


----------



## zacklaws (14 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> You've already told us that! Time for you to visit this thread, methinks!




Ah, but how many people read long threads right from the beginning, I know I don't sometimes and just skimp through it all to get the jist of it all. But there again it might be a subtle hint for others to have a recognition mark themselves for others to look out for.


----------



## trio25 (14 Apr 2011)

I struggled to find myself in that photo!

Want to do this ride, thinking it's proabably sensible not to. It depends, if I am swallowing normally I will probably do it, if not then I will be sensible!

_*For those who don't know I had my tonsils out on monday._


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Apr 2011)

Question time,is it the Audax law to wear a helmet on these events ? I'm thinking due to the amount of riders i will proberley be a good idea even though i cannot stand the damn things !


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Apr 2011)

trio25 said:


> I struggled to find myself in that photo!
> 
> Want to do this ride, thinking it's proabably sensible not to. It depends, if I am swallowing normally I will probably do it, if not then I will be sensible!
> 
> _*For those who don't know I had my tonsils out on monday._



Glad i read the small print ! Never done an Audax and thought there was some strange ritual that takes place !


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Ok in that case good luck in finding us


Within 20 minutes of the start the front riders will be 10 or more minutes ahead of those at the back. The chances of getting the 'slow train' together any way other than starting together from the back are vanishingly small. 

I'll start at the back - join me if you want to! We don't have to stay there - if we are riding as a group faster than some other riders we can always overtake them on the climb.



zacklaws said:


> Ah, but how many people read long threads right from the beginning, I know I don't sometimes and just skimp through it all to get the jist of it all. But there again it might be a subtle hint for others to have a recognition mark themselves for others to look out for.


From my experience organising forum rides - about 1%! 

As for recognition - that's why I'm suggesting that we meet up at the _back_ of the queueing pack at the start. You quicker riders can go haring off if you want but what is the point of slower riders being mixed in with everyone else, going backwards on that first 4.5 mile climb and not knowing who is in front or behind?



skudupnorth said:


> Question time,is it the Audax law to wear a helmet on these events ? I'm thinking due to the amount of riders i will proberley be a good idea even though i cannot stand the damn things !


This is the audax helmet rule: _*Wear one if you want to!*_


----------



## Steve H (14 Apr 2011)

Hmmm - should I join the fast train or the slow train. Tricky one?





If there was an overnight sleeper, I'd be on that one!

Thanks for tip on auto re-routing on the Garmin. Will give it a try.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Apr 2011)

Steve H said:


> Hmmm - should I join the fast train or the slow train. Tricky one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could start a medium group


----------



## Steve H (14 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> You could start a medium group



I'm just teasing Phil. I'll be doing everything in my power to not be holding the slow train back.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Apr 2011)

Steve H said:


> I'm just teasing Phil. I'll be doing everything in my power to not be holding the slow train back.



Thats what everyone says right before they go screaming off up the nearest mountain


----------



## Alun (14 Apr 2011)

trio25 said:


> I struggled to find myself in that photo!



That's you on the RHS, just in front of Longers !


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Apr 2011)

I'm treating like a forum ride so it's a case of sticking together and having a nice day out,cannot wait !


----------



## Svendo (14 Apr 2011)

I'll probably decide if I'm riding on Saturday. Weather looks fine but I think I might be coming down with something, it's been going round work in two flavours, with or without vomiting! There's a fair chance I'll be in Walsden, 20 mins from Hebdenby bike, the night before.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Apr 2011)

had a wisdom tooth out yesterday. don't think i'll be ready for risking the throng or the distance. i'm out. enjoy yourselves guys.


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Apr 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> had a wisdom tooth out yesterday. don't think i'll be ready for risking the throng or the distance. i'm out. enjoy yourselves guys.



Feel for you on that score,that is a painful operation  Get well


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (14 Apr 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> had a wisdom tooth out yesterday. don't think i'll be ready for risking the throng or the distance. i'm out. enjoy yourselves guys.



Really sorry to hear that, Shaun. You've had some bad luck this year  Hope your recovery is swift. Don't worry, though, we'll all make sure Potsy doesn't get ahead of himself (that is, if we can keep up with him!)


----------



## Steve H (14 Apr 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> had a wisdom tooth out yesterday. don't think i'll be ready for risking the throng or the distance. i'm out. enjoy yourselves guys.



Are you sure we haven't said something to upset you? You've missed quite a few rides recently...


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> had a wisdom tooth out yesterday. don't think i'll be ready for risking the throng or the distance. i'm out. enjoy yourselves guys.


Ouch - I was just wondering why we hadn't heard from you! I hope it heals well and you come out on the next CC ride soon.


----------



## tubbycyclist (14 Apr 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> had a wisdom tooth out yesterday. don't think i'll be ready for risking the throng or the distance. i'm out. enjoy yourselves guys.



+1 on the GWS. Not seen you since that collapsing rear wheel at Ingleton when there was no mechanical solution, only beer


----------



## potsy (14 Apr 2011)

At least his excuses are getting better  shame you're not there pal, see you on the next Waddington ride? 

1st ride with the Garmin today, will take a bit of getting used to but overall I'm impressed. 
Just need to work out how to stop it bleeping at me every 30 seconds, and is it possible to change the instructions to a left/right kind of way instead of the 'head East, head West' type?
I get confussed with that. I had to keep doing the 'Never eat shredded wheat' ditty to myself


----------



## zacklaws (14 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Just need to work out how to stop it bleeping at me every 30 seconds, and is it possible to change the instructions to a left/right kind of way instead of the 'head East, head West' type?



What model Garmin is it?

And also what would you prefer, the bleeping, or "The Village People" singing "Go West" on the Garmin


----------



## potsy (14 Apr 2011)

zacklaws said:


> What model Garmin is it?
> 
> And also what would you prefer, the bleeping, or "The Village People" singing "Go West" on the Garmin



Village people every time  'tis a 605 zacklaws, I have at least stopped it bleeping every time I press a button, that was getting on my nerves.


----------



## potsy (14 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I'm getting nervous now - are you guys _all_ planning to storm off and leave me on Sunday?
> 
> Apart from the section from Bolton Abbey to Silsden which was brought in for the new route in 2009 and I haven't quite memorised yet***, I could do the entire route without a GPS, map or route sheet!
> 
> ...






Steve H said:


> Hmmm - should I join the fast train or the slow train. Tricky one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Colin- I have no intention of zooming off anywhere 
Oh, thanks for the reminder of the 2nd hill climb, I've been trying not to think about that 

Steve- Join us on the 'slower thanasluggishshaunwho hasjusthadawisdomtoothout' chain gang 
Reign in your usual speediness for once


----------



## YahudaMoon (15 Apr 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Hiya John,I am riding up there myself but from the Bolton end so i would proberly only meet at Todmorden plus i will proberly be late !
> Steve


Hi 
Im meeting another cyclist at Milnrow 7.20, to get to Hebden in time for a cuppa and some biscuits. I could wait for you at The Gallows at the top of Kiln Lane. If I'm not there, just ride on - I'll either be late, or not coming.

No idea what time I'll be at Todmorden

I'll more than likely be on a black road bike with a rack pannier bag n gaurds and wearing a Manchester Wheelers jersey

Noticed Im in the slow group. I got round in 5 hours 43 minutes in 2007 though I know its gonna take me longer this year. Im hoping to get round in 6 1/2 to 7 hrs ? Best keep me in the slow group this year for sure. See you all on Sunday !!!!!!!!!!!!

The weather is looking excellant !!!!!!!!

John


----------



## zacklaws (15 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> is it possible to change the instructions to a left/right kind of way instead of the 'head East, head West' type?



Does this information display on the top edge of the map? If so you may find that if you turn off the data field in the map display then it will stop. I have a similar one on the Edge 800 and I got rid of it.

On the Edge 800 it will tell you to turn left or right, but to do so I have to download a course from Bikeroutetoaster and tick the option "add course point warnings" and also give it the distance that I want to be prewarned. I do not bother with it because I find on my model that a black box appears in the center of the display and covers over the map at the crucial point of turning, so I prefer to just follow the arrow on the map


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Apr 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> Hi
> Im meeting another cyclist at Milnrow 7.20, to get to Hebden in time for a cuppa and some biscuits. I could wait for you at The Gallows at the top of Kiln Lane. If I'm not there, just ride on - I'll either be late, or not coming.
> 
> No idea what time I'll be at Todmorden
> ...


I'll keep an eye out for you John around Tod,I'm on a black Spec Sirrus Hybrid wearing shorts and t-shirt (not in to lycra ! ) I've just taken the panniers and guards off for the ride so it's a stripped lightweight racer now...NOT !
See you Sunday at some point
Steve


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2011)

John - you might be better going with faster riders because I'm sure that we will be as slow as last year which was 8 hours-ish pace. See what you think. You could set off with the faster riders and if the pace gets too much for you, drop back and see if we catch you. 

Like you, I've done it in just under 6 hours in the past but I'm 3 stone heavier now and haven't got the miles in my legs to go any faster this year than last. There are several other CC riders coming who are currently at about the same level as me.

Anyway, it should be a fine day out whoever we all end up riding with. I've done it by myself a couple of times and still had great rides.

Now it's time to convert my rear wheel back to 9-speed for my Basso. I's a pain only having one working wheel for two bikes and having 9-speed on one and 10-speed on the other!

It is also time for a new chain, and maybe jockey wheels too. I think I've got a spare pair somewhere. Hopefully the cassette will be okay with the new chain.


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Apr 2011)

What time are we meeting up for the signing in scrum ?


----------



## zacklaws (15 Apr 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> What time are we meeting up for the signing in scrum ?



I like to get there as early as possible to sign on, then leisurely get ready back at my car, before going down about 15 minutes before the start


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Apr 2011)

The directions you get on the word document they send you I have cut some up into 4 cards and laminated them incase it rains if anyone would like a set let me know and I will knock them up.


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> The directions you get on the word document they send you I have cut some up into 4 cards and laminated them incase it rains if anyone would like a set let me know and I will knock them up.


You mean someone has forgot to order sunshine for Sunday ???  I'll have a set please if you don't mind


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Apr 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> You mean someone has forgot to order sunshine for Sunday ???  I'll have a set please if you don't mind



Done


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Done


Cheers buddy,look forward to the day


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Apr 2011)

Yes it should be good I have never done a proper paid for ride before.


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Yes it should be good I have never done a proper paid for ride before.



Same here,really looking forward to it and getting out with the CC gang again


----------



## potsy (15 Apr 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> You mean someone has forgot to order sunshine for Sunday ???  I'll have a set please if you don't mind


Me too please Phil, the garmin is taking some getting used to and I would like a back up in case Colin zooms off up the hills


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Me too please Phil, the garmin is taking some getting used to and I would like a back up in case Colin zooms off up the hills



Done

I did some just because it is always a good idea to have directions just in case you never know.


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Apr 2011)

Which car park are you all meeting in ? or should i just loiter near the start ? Plus what time for the meet up ?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2011)

Yikes! 

Thank God I spotted that ... I'd have been forcing most of my weight down on that on the fast right hand bends on Sunday and would have been standing on it for the steep climbs!


----------



## pizzicatooff (15 Apr 2011)

As the organiser of Spring Into The Dales and its companion event Leap Into The Aire, I'm always pleased to see interest in them. Normally I just let you all get on with it, but thought that I'd better give you an update about what's happening.

It will be possible, as usual, to enter on the day although paypal entry is still available via the Audax UK event pages at 
http://www.aukweb.ne.../detail/11-162/ for Spring Into The Dales, 
and at 
http://www.aukweb.ne.../detail/11-161/ for Leap Into The Aire.

If anybody does decide to enter on the day it will help us to cope with the anticipated rush if you can bring along a completed entry form, available from those event pages, where you can also find updated route sheets. For those of you unfamiliar with Leap Into The Aire. it shares its first 18 km and last 18 km with Spring Into The Dales, but the midddle 18 is quite different, although still rather hilly. 

I rode Spring Into The Dales just under 2 weeks ago and Leap Into The Aire earlier today. As a result of those rides some minor revisions have been made to both route sheets. The routes remain unchanged from last year; a few instructions have been modified slightly to conform better with the way that I'd like you to go.

The route sheet for Spring Into The Dales also now draws riders' attention to a faulty cattle grid on the gated road between Bolton Abbey and Halton East, about 2.3 km after Bolton Abbey, at a cumulative distance of about 75.7 km. Having had to deal with front and back wheel punctures here on my ride, and being made aware of other recipients of multiple punctures here, I recommend that you do not attempt to ride across this cattle grid, and that you walk instead.

Veterans of these rides will have become accustomed to the arduous climb up to the top floor of Salem Community Centre, described by some as the Col de Salem, at the start and finish. That particular room has been block booked on Sundays for this year, so we will be housed in slightly different accommodation on the first floor. I am confident, however, that the Audax altitude man (who has entered), will not remove any of the AAA points on offer as a result.

I hope to see loads of you on Sunday. And that ColinJ has another left hand crank that he can fit to his bike.

Regards,

Chris


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2011)

Thanks Chris. I've found a spare crank in my junk box!

I normally ride over cattle grids at full speed so I'll watch out for that damaged one and walk over or round it.

I won't miss the hike up the stairs at the end!


----------



## Fiona N (15 Apr 2011)

I think I'm going to be envying you guys - I just plotted the Carmarthanshire Snapper on Bikehike and found it's got 2000m of ascent with section of 20%  Not to mention the full 200km, 5 sheets of instructions, and loads of info controls. 
OMG what have I let myself in for 

Not going to be one of my fastest 200's I feel


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2011)

Fiona N said:


> I think I'm going to be envying you guys - I just plotted the Carmarthanshire Snapper on Bikehike and found it's got 2000m of ascent with section of 20%  Not to mention the full 200km, 5 sheets of instructions, and loads of info controls.
> OMG what have I let myself in for
> 
> Not going to be one of my fastest 200's I feel


You know you love it really, that feeling you get as you walk in the door of "Thank goodness I'm not still out there!"


----------



## potsy (15 Apr 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Which car park are you all meeting in ? or should i just loiter near the start ? Plus what time for the meet up ?



I'll be aiming to get to the same car park as the last ride we did Skud for about 8am. (Market street)
Either walk down to register and leave the bike in car, or if there's a couple of us going together we can have a ride down to the HQ and register and then wait for the rest to show up.

Colin- Glad you found that dodgy crank now and not mid-ride  

Zack- Cheers for the tips re the 605, getting used to it a bit now, will use it Sunday as I have downloaded the route, but if I don't work it out I'll just use it as a 'ride log' and follow the slow train


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> I'll be aiming to get to the same car park as the last ride we did Skud for about 8am. (Market street)


An easy mistake to make, but - _NO_ - it is Market *Place* car park! 

Market Street is the main shopping street through the town on which the Co-op stands, and off which event HQ is located.



potsy said:


> Colin- Glad you found that dodgy crank now and not mid-ride


Even if I hadn't crashed and killed or maimed myself, cycling back right-legged from Burnsall wouldn't have been much fun!


By the way folks, in case you haven't spotted it yet - check out this thread -> A Mere CycleChat Two Hundred.
Kevin and I will be doing a mid-week 200 in Cheshire/Shropshire after Easter and we want your company!


----------



## potsy (15 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> An easy mistake to make, but - _NO_ - it is Market *Place* car park!
> 
> Market Street is the main shopping street through the town on which the Co-op stands, and off which event HQ is located.



Ha Ha, it was a 50/50 guess as I couldn't be ar*ed to check


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> I'll be aiming to get to the same car park as the last ride we did Skud for about 8am. (Market street)
> Either walk down to register and leave the bike in car, or if there's a couple of us going together we can have a ride down to the HQ and register and then wait for the rest to show up.
> 
> Cheers Potsy,thought as much.Better ride like the wind to meet up for 8 !


----------



## Steve H (16 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> I'll be aiming to get to the same car park as the last ride we did Skud for about 8am. (Market street)
> Either walk down to register and leave the bike in car, or if there's a couple of us going together we can have a ride down to the HQ and register and then wait for the rest to show up.



Sounds like a good plan Potsy. I'll aim to meet you guys in the car park (Market Place) for 8am.

Here's the an extract from the weather.co.uk website for Sunday...






*High 
18°C
Mostly Sunny**Wind*From West South West at 8 kmph*Maximum Humidity*66%*UV Index*4*Chance of Precip.*10%*Avg. High.*14°C*Record High*N/A*Sunrise*06:03


----------



## PaulB (16 Apr 2011)

pizzicatooff said:


> As the organiser of Spring Into The Dales and its companion event Leap Into The Aire, I'm always pleased to see interest in them. Normally I just let you all get on with it, but thought that I'd better give you an update about what's happening.
> 
> It will be possible, as usual, to enter on the day although paypal entry is still available via the Audax UK event pages at
> http://www.aukweb.ne.../detail/11-162/ for Spring Into The Dales,
> ...





Hey Chris,

Complying with the request, I entered this a few days ago and enclosed my cheque and an SAE which I assumed would be to send on my details but nothing has come and it's obviously too late now. What happens there? Do I have to enter again tomorrow or do you have my details, and if so, what was the purpose of the SAE you requested?


----------



## zacklaws (16 Apr 2011)

Just a timely reminder, don't forget to switch your computers and GPS to metric if not so already to match up with the route card so their is no panic after you've crossed the start line and nothing matches up and you don't know how to do it because the instructions are at home.


----------



## Svendo (16 Apr 2011)

PaulB said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> Complying with the request, I entered this a few days ago and enclosed my cheque and an SAE which I assumed would be to send on my details but nothing has come and it's obviously too late now. What happens there? Do I have to enter again tomorrow or do you have my details, and if so, what was the purpose of the SAE you requested?




I would imagine that as long as your entry reaches Chris before the event, you'll collect your brevet and the other bits and pieces there rather then have them sent out in the first SAE. The second one is to send your completed brevet back once its been checked and stamped. When I've entered on the day I've taken one SAE with me for this and it's been appreciated.


----------



## potsy (16 Apr 2011)

zacklaws said:


> Just a timely reminder, don't forget to switch your computers and GPS to metric if not so already to match up with the route card so their is no panic after you've crossed the start line and nothing matches up and you don't know how to do it because the instructions are at home.



Cheers zack, done that now. I don't like working in metric though, I get easily confused and will be mentally trying to convert everything back to imperial 

One other question- Do we have to take anything to registration/HQ? I assume my details will be there as I have signed up online. 


Steve- You can meet at Market Place if you want, I'll be at Market Street


----------



## zacklaws (16 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Cheers zack, done that now. I don't like working in metric though, I get easily confused and will be mentally trying to convert everything back to imperial
> 
> One other question- Do we have to take anything to registration/HQ? I assume my details will be there as I have signed up online.
> Steve- You can meet at Market Place if you want, I'll be at Market Street



Don't worry about being in metric, it all just numbers and is irrelevant and no need to think miles. 

Its actually easier to convert from Kilometers back to miles to give you a close estimation, just halve the figure and add it to the first figure you halved, ie

50 kilometers, half it, gives you 25, add it to the 5, and the answers 30 miles (31.o6 the accurate conversion)

100K, half it, gives you 50, add it to 10 and the answers 60 miles (62.1 the accurate conversion)

8K, half it, gives you 4, add it to 0.8, and the answers 4.8 miles (4.97 the accurate conversion)

I'll be asking questions out on the route.

As for registering you just need yourself, an filled in entry form if your entering on the day to save time plus fees, a pen may come in handy, and also some money if you want a brew and maybe something to eat.

I too will be parking up in the Market Cross car park too


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2011)

There will be a table for those who pre-registered. The cards will be laid out in alphabetical order. Pick yours up and take it over to Chris or his helper(s) to get it signed.

And now the bad news***... I'm definitely not 100% well. My nose was blocked this morning when I woke up and my chest was wheezy. My legs were a bit wobbly last night. (No, that wasn't due to beer intake! )

I'm going to get my bike ready today anyway and try riding up the first SITD hill this afternoon to test the bike _and me_. If that leaves me feeling wretched, I'll have to be sensible and stay at home tomorrow. If I survive the test ride, I'll get up tomorrow in time to ride the event and see if I'm up to it.

I feel peeved about the timing. This is one of my favourite rides of the year, we have a great weather forecast and my body picks this particular weekend to go wrong on me!


*** _*Get Your Excuses In Early*_™ - perfect for those rides you love to struggle on!


----------



## Steve H (16 Apr 2011)

Hope you are feeling better for tomorrow Colin. Looks like good weather and a decent turnout.


----------



## PaulB (16 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> And now the bad news***... I'm definitely not 100% well. My nose was blocked this morning when I woke up and my chest was wheezy. My legs were a bit wobbly last night. (No, that wasn't due to beer intake! )



Not guilty.


----------



## potsy (16 Apr 2011)

Colin are you sure you're not feeling a bit weird due to waking up sober for a change? 
Hope you are well for tomorrow, would be such a shame for you to miss this.

And you are chief navigator, hope nobody is relying on me to lead the way  we'd end up in Blackpool again


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Colin are you sure you're not feeling a bit weird due to waking up sober for a change?
> Hope you are well for tomorrow, would be such a shame for you to miss this.
> And you are chief navigator, hope nobody is relying on me to lead the way  we'd end up in Blackpool again


Er, I woke up sober, but I didn't go to bed sober! I meant the wobbly legs came before the beer intake! 

Don't worry about the navigation - tubbycyclist Kevin will be with you and he won't get lost.

I need to go offline and fix that bike or the question of my participation will be decided by a lack of a sensibly-geared bicycle!

I'll report back later once the bike and ColinJ test has been performed.


----------



## Garz (16 Apr 2011)

How did the test conclude then colin?


----------



## Steve H (16 Apr 2011)

Please don't leave us with Potsy navigating Colin


----------



## skudupnorth (16 Apr 2011)

Steve H said:


> Please don't leave us with Potsy navigating Colin



Blackpool it is then  ice cream and candy floss for us !!!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (16 Apr 2011)

Woo Hoo 1 sleep to hills time


----------



## skudupnorth (16 Apr 2011)

Setting off at 6am,it's going to be a long day !


----------



## potsy (16 Apr 2011)

Steve H said:


> Please don't leave us with Potsy navigating Colin



+1  

Pasta has been eaten, bike lightened a bit, camera and Garmin charged, shorts at the ready. 
Just hope my alarm is loud enough at 6am


----------



## Svendo (16 Apr 2011)

I've entered online, so I'll get ready after my pasta. Looked at last years data, and I was back about ten past two. Not sure I'm as fast this year. Weather looks like it'll be good, wind not as bad as today either. For some reason Metcheck has the temperature about 8 degrees lower than all the other sites (metoffice, ukweather and XCweather).


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (16 Apr 2011)

.
ColinJ, I hope you're feeling well enough to take part tomorrow - it would be so unfair if you were to miss it after all the encouragement you've been giving to us to take part. 

Looking forward tomorrow to meeting CCers I've already met and those I've still to meet. Early night possible, early morning essential. Sleep well, everyone!


----------



## zacklaws (16 Apr 2011)

Likewise, I'm setting off at 0600, hopefully get there about 0730, usually I get lost in Hebden Bridge and can never find this market place car park.


----------



## potsy (16 Apr 2011)

Right, better get a few hours kip  
See you all tomorra (hopefully Colin too)

Edit- Shame you're not going to make it Colin, probably a wise decision if you are not 100%


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2011)

Garz said:


> How did the test conclude then colin?


It ended up taking me ages to put my bike back together so I didn't get the chance to test ride it. 

I'm sorry lads, but I've decided to be sensible and not do the ride! I always find SITD hard even when I'm not ill and I think I'd end up in difficulties if I attempt it feeling as wobbly as I do at the moment.  

My pulse rate is elevated just sitting at the PC and it went crazy when I tried running upstairs earlier on. It's one of those annoying illnesses where you can almost convince yourself that you are okay when resting, but any exertion soon reminds you how frail you feel. 

I've just gone through the route. I know it so well that I can recall the effort required on each climb just by looking at it on the map. I suddenly realised how daft it was for me to even contemplate doing the ride tomorrow.

I'm really disappointed because it should be a very special ride. Make sure you take lots of photos to make me jealous. Have a great day!

I'll go out and ride the route on the first sunny day I get when I'm feeling well again.

I might just go for a walk instead. It seems a shame to waste a sunny day.


----------



## pizzicatooff (17 Apr 2011)

PaulB said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> Complying with the request, I entered this a few days ago and enclosed my cheque and an SAE which I assumed would be to send on my details but nothing has come and it's obviously too late now. What happens there? Do I have to enter again tomorrow or do you have my details, and if so, what was the purpose of the SAE you requested?



Hi.

I understand that the latest postal entries received came on Wednesday. Unfortunately my work and cycling commitments meant that I was unable to respond to them until Friday evening, a little late to get details back to the entrants concerned. Rest assured that if you have entered there is a place for you, and for anyone who has not entered yet, there is still a place assured on the day.

As you surmised, the first SAE is for return of the event details, the second is for the return of the validated brevet card accompanied by the event report. For those entries received too late for me to reply, the first SAE will be enclosed with the second so that you can use it again.

Event details are available from the event page at http://www.aukweb.ne.../detail/11-162/

Sorry for any inconvenience. We hope to see you later.

Regards

Chris


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Apr 2011)

Good morning campers just woke up  , getting my stuff together and setting off in the next hour or so. 

Sorry to hear your not coming colin thats a shame, look forward to seeing everyone and meeting some new faces see you all in a couple of hours


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (17 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> It ended up taking me ages to put my bike back together so I didn't get the chance to test ride it.
> 
> I'm sorry lads, but I've decided to be sensible and not do the ride! I always find SITD hard even when I'm not ill and I think I'd end up in difficulties if I attempt it feeling as wobbly as I do at the moment.



Really sorry to hear this, Colin.  Hope you are back to full fitness very soon.


----------



## potsy (17 Apr 2011)

SlowerThanASluggishSloth said:


> Really sorry to hear this, Colin.  Hope you are back to full fitness very soon.



Sounds like it was a cunning plan all along to get me and Steve to sign up, then leave us to it 

Had a coffee, can't face eating this early, will force a banana down on route, see you all soon.


----------



## asterix (17 Apr 2011)

Bad luck Colin! So I am not the only the one who who would like to be on this ride but can't.

Look forward to hearing how Team CC does!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2011)

I woke up about 08:57 and just had time to send potsy a message before the start. He probably wouldn't have had time to read it then because the pre-ride nerves would have been jangling as the crowd of riders waited for SITD organiser Chris to send them off.

I made the right decision not to ride - I woke up with streaming eyes, a blocked nose, a sore throat, a tight chest and a racing pulse. It's nothing serious, but forcing myself to tackle the SITD route could have turned it into something more sinister.

I set off to do a tough hilly ride once, the day after I thought I'd got over a cold. I got halfway up the first hill, started to feel really ill and woke up 20 minutes later lying in a pile of leaves behind a dry stone wall. That gave me _much_ greater respect for what damage even a fairly minor illness can do to the human body! 



potsy said:


> Sounds like it was a cunning plan all along to get me and Steve to sign up, then leave us to it



Do you know what? I feel like a naughty schoolboy who has skived off school! I know a lot of people would have ridden today anyway but I reckon you'll understand why I didn't by the time you get back! I think you will be very tired indeed and grateful that you don't have to climb the stairs at event HQ this time. But, you'll be talking about today for a long time ...



potsy said:


> Had a coffee, can't face eating this early, will force a banana down on route, see you all soon.



Oh dear ... I really hope that decision doesn't come back to haunt you! You'll be needing every calorie you can get. I always force myself to eat my breakfast before an event even though I don't feel hungry around 06:00.


----------



## trio25 (17 Apr 2011)

Hope everyone riding is having a great time, weather looks great for it.

I'm at home feeling sorry for myself that I can't ride.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2011)

trio25 said:


> Hope everyone riding is having a great time, weather looks great for it.
> 
> I'm at home feeling sorry for myself that I can't ride.


Ditto! I just got a message from potsy. They are at the cafe in Gargrave and it sounds like they are having a great ride. Hmmph! 

How about we organise _SITD II - The Sequel_ for those of us who couldn't make the ride today, and for those who did but enjoyed it so much that they want to do it again?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2011)

I went out for a stroll at 13:45 and saw a group of 4 riders come back into town down the Keighley Road. I couldn't swear that they were finishing SITD but they headed for event HQ - the wrong way down Old Gate! _It's one-way fellas, hence the no entry signs by The Hole in t'Wall! _ 

4 hrs 45 if they were on SITD. 23.1 kph with an event limit of 24 kph - not bad timing!


----------



## asterix (17 Apr 2011)

Well I am down for the Richmond Cyclosportive - Saturday 28th May 2011. Which coincidentally is on the 28th May.

As can be seen, it caters for differing tastes from hard, through very hard to 'why-oh-why didn't I turn left at Hawes?'. I've never done it.

There's an entry fee because it is a Sportive and there is sign-posting and you might get a medal, etc. But it's one of the less expensive sportives.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2011)

asterix said:


> Well I am down for the Richmond Cyclosportive - Saturday 28th May 2011. Which coincidentally is on the 28th May.
> 
> As can be seen, it caters for differing tastes from hard, through very hard to 'why-oh-why didn't I turn left at Hawes?'. I've never done it.
> 
> There's an entry fee because it is a Sportive and there is sign-posting and you might get a medal, etc. But it's one of the less expensive sportives.


Sounds good! I'm busy that weekend though.


----------



## PaulB (17 Apr 2011)

Absolutely fab day today. Glorious weather (which the organiser tried to distance himself from - hey, credit where credit is due and credit goes to someone that's YOU!) and great company all the way round. Superb scenery and great stops with friendly socialising people. You can't really ask for better than we had today. A huge THANKS to all and a lasting memory to sustain us into the future. 


I never thought I'd share precious memories like this with my kids but one of them came with me today, wiped the floor with me (he claims he was desperate for a toilet at the end so had no option but to leave me, ME, a 2.26 marathon runner, for dust!!) and I was proud as punch to see it. 


Cracking day with nary one cross word sent our way from the motorists en-route. Brilliant. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Svendo (17 Apr 2011)

Well I'm back home now after a fantastic ride and an eventful day. Sory you were to ill Colin, but I think you're right, discretion is the better part of valour after all.

The day started alright, dragging myself out of bed at the ungidly hour of 7.00am to get ready to leave in good time after taking the dog round the block. Set off in time, but as iwas cycling over the rise on the Halifax road, just out of Rochdale after the roundabout, saw there'd just been an accident at the smaller roundabout with Wardle Road. Already two cyclists had stopped. Seemed a car and a motorbike had collided, or nearly collided and the rider was in the road, the bike on it's side, and he was in quite loud pain. The people already there had the situation in hand and seemed to be doing it as well as I would (i've had some 1st aid training), so I waited until the ambulance and police arrived, in case the casualty or bike needed moving, then carried on towards Hebden Bridge.

Despite the delay, I was looking like I'd get there just before 9am if I pushed on, until just opposite the Heptonstall Road turn around, I felt the ominous clatter of rimon road, and had a rear p_____re. Turned out to be a small pinch puncture, so could have been a while ago and the rip just went through, as I'd not been through any potholes that'd concerned me on the way. Just as I was pumping up the tyre, I noticed a car that'd been in the turn around, and looked up, and the driver said 'I've got a track pump in the car, do you want to borrow it?' I nearly bit his hand off of course. Got the tyre pumped and got to Salem Mill at 9.15 or so.

Set off on the ride proper, trying to balance catching up with not totally overdoing it. I must have passed people, but didn't notice for which I can only apologise. I was looking for Colins camelbak in a group, which it turns out was a mistake.

Hills were getting painful already by Silver Hill, but things got better when I got to Laneshaw bridge and saw Zacklaws just finishing fixing a p______e. We reintroduced ourselves and carried on. I was getting ahead on the hills, and Zacklaws was cathing me back up on the flats. We entertained ourselves gossiping about other CCers comparing our Garmins. 705 and 800 respectively.

The middle section through the Dales was beautiful, with the nice shallow descent to Gargrave where you can pretend you can do 30mph on the 'flat' one of my favourite bits.

I was just goping back to the bike after the stop at Earby and noticed my knob had dropped off  ! (see photo at end  

We pushed on through Gargrave and after the information checks reached the hills before Silsden, where I went on ahead to Silsden then Keighley. Zacklaws got there just as I was about to leave, so I waited for him to get his stamp and some cake, before cycling to the bottom of Cock Hill, where I cycled on ahead. Managed a reasonable pace but it was properly painful until the gel I'd had at the bottom kicked in, then it only hurt a lot.

Descent into Hebden was a relief, although as often happens on a Sunday, bloody over cautious drivers held me up and stopped me from doing it properly after Pecket Well. Played it safe though this time and stayed behind the queue.

The food was most welcome as usual, and only having to climb to the first floor a relief. Saw PaulB and son at at the buffet, and Zacklaws again. Then set off home much refreshed.

Just after Heptonstall Road turnaround I thought I saw a frog in the road, until I got there and saw it was a duckling struggling on its back. I stopped and picked it up, then thought 'right, what now?' I realise it's probably had it in the long run, but wanted to at least give it a fighting chance, I looked over the side at the river below, which was quite turbulent, and was just looking to see where to drop the duckling down to the water, when it jumped out of my hands and into the water. Unfortunaltely it got caught in an eddy full of foam and was struggling to escape. I decided to leave it to it as I'd get too upset if I saw it fail, and there was no way I could get to it again, the river is in a 15' deep vertical sided cutting there. Hey ho, I did my best.

On a more cheerful note I did a short flat detour and got just over 100 miles for the day, Hooray! first century this year, and got some good work in on my tan-lines!


----------



## Steve H (17 Apr 2011)

Awesome day. Sunshine, sunshine, sunshine. Think I may have a striped head after getting a sun-tan through the helmet.

It was a tough ride for me. Plenty of climbing and some of it pretty steep. The scenery was simply stunning though, especially as you get into the Dales. Thanks to everyone who participated in our groups. Good company dulls the pain of the climbs somewhat.

If anyone every visits Rossi's cafe in Keighley, I can highly recommend the Rice Pudding. Huge portion, which served me well on the climb out of Keighley and up through Oxenhope to above Hebden Bridge.


----------



## tubbycyclist (17 Apr 2011)

That was a cracking day - near perfect for cycling. Fantastic views of the Dales and surrounding countryside. The group completely failed to stay together without ColinJ's expert stewardship. Potsy still needs to read the Garmin GPS manual.

Rossi's cafe in Keighley is an excellent stop for tired and hungry cyclists, with portions of rice pudding and pints of coffee although this was accompanied by the somewhat bizarre sight of a Scottish pipe band leading the St George's Day parade on 17 April.

Great stuff!

Svendo - we did see you pass us and gave you a shout but you may not have heard as I think you were approaching Warp Factor 9 at the time.

Slow progress up the hills saw us put in a slow time but we got our money's worth with sunshine all day and managed to finish with a bunch descent to Hebden Bridge. My GPS track showed 2500 metres of ascent, so a bit lumpy..

Cheers lads :-)


----------



## potsy (17 Apr 2011)

Great day, summed up well by the previous posts which leaves me to post some piccies.
1st checkpoint and we are still fresh-




Healthy lunch, guess who had the chips?-



Views-





Phil looking happy-



The March at Keithley 



Caught up with the breakaway group in Keighley-



Where Skud and Phil managed to wangle a giant mug of coffee-



After the last climb up Cockhill-


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2011)

Ooh, I feel right jealous! 

I wasn't feeling too bad at lunchtime so thought I might have been over-cautious not riding today but I feel all wobbly again now. Why couldn't I feel like this when the weather was crap and nowt like this was organised! 

Anyway, I'm glad you all had a good time.

As Kevin (tubbycyclist) mentioned to you, we are planning a fabulous Forest of Bowland ride so keep Sunday 15th May free for that if you can! I'll start a thread about that as soon as you've all finished discussing today's ride.


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Apr 2011)

It was all good ! Good team to ride with,great views,painful up-hills but fantastic downhills even with the Peugeot at the end trying to end it all suddenly ! 
I am now and Audax fan and will enter another once my poor old legs recover....138 miles completed !

Mrs Skud is taking the micky out of my red face and neck,better go and soak me bits !


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> I am now and Audax fan and will enter another once my poor old legs recover....138 miles completed !


What do you reckon about fixed vs geared for your extended SITD then?


----------



## potsy (17 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Ooh, I feel right jealous!
> 
> I wasn't feeling too bad at lunchtime so thought I might have been over-cautious not riding today but I feel all wobbly again now. Why couldn't I feel like this when the weather was crap and nowt like this was organised!
> 
> ...



Good to see you at the end Colin, and there's no way you could have done that ride if you weren't 100%.
Will make sure I'm free for that one, can't believe I was ever worried about doing forum rides, can't get enough now 
As Kevin said, we did see Svendo briefly, he was making up for lost time up the hills, nice to meet Zacklaws briefly before the ride too.
Yes I do need a bit more practice with the Garmin, but between that and Phil's route sheet reading we managed to stay on route most of the time  
At least I got some sort of help off mine, eh Steve?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Will make sure I'm free for that one, can't believe I was ever worried about doing forum rides, can't get enough now


Think back to that rainy, windy forum ride with me and bromptonfb in early February. You were almost dead by the time you got to Laneshaw Bridge, which was a big hill and a descent before you even got today's first control point at Earby. 

You've come a long way in only 10 weeks - just think how slim and fit you'll be by the end of the summer if you keep up that rate of progress!


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> What do you reckon about fixed vs geared for your extended SITD then?


So glad i took on board everyones advice and went geared ! The down hill sections would have hurt more than some of the up-hill jobbies !!! Loved every bit of today,glad to see you at the end Colin.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Apr 2011)

Well that was my first ever proper paid for ride ever and I even blagged a free pen 

First of all thanks to colin for organising getting everyone over to hebden bridge  and sorry you couldnt make it and I hope you are feeling better.

We all met at the market car park and set off just after 9:00am, we all managed to stay together until we reached the first cafe break at gargrave where we had lots of beans on toast related food items, and someone even had a toasted sandwich with salad of all things (you know who you are), and lots cups of coffee and tea of course.

We left gargrave together but we (me, potsy & Skud) stopped to watch a couple of boats going through a lock and at that point we got separated from the rest of the group after which we took a wrong turn and ended up going a few miles in the wrong direction. We quickly realised something was up (due to the lack of other cyclists) and doubled back and got on the right track.
The weather the whole day was excellent  and at this point it got even hotter and I think most people will have a very nice tan.

We made our way round the small country lanes skirting round skipton and onto bolton abbey then up to Keighley where we found the rest of the group at rossis cafe where we all consumed large amounts of burgers and chips and they served LARGE cups of coffee (see potsys pics) and watched the marching in the town center.

The other group set off about 10 - 15 mins ahead of us while we finished scoffing 

The final 13 miles from Keighley to hebden bridge started out up hill quite gently then getting steeper and going right up to the very top of the moors so it was a long slog. We all regrouped at the top and did the final few miles down into hebden bridge together.

The stats according to my cateye computer are 63.46 miles and actual riding time 5 hours 31 mins

Skud decided he was going to cycle home rather than get a lift back so I hope you got home ok and you must be mad 

Potsy kept getting bursts of energy from somewhere and me and skud would be nattering away and suddenly find him surging off into the distance (I think it is something in his drinks bottle  )

A big thank you to everyone on the ride you guys made the ride the enjoyable event it was, we did the ride at a fairly leisurely pace (compared with certain people that were riding at warp factor 9, again you know who you are), it was very hilly but everyone managed to get up all the hills and I hope everyone had a great time I know I did and I look forward to the next one


----------



## potsy (17 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Think back to that rainy, windy forum ride with me and bromptonfb in early February. You were almost dead by the time you got to Laneshaw Bridge, which was a big hill and a descent before you even got today's first control point at Earby.
> 
> You've come a long way in only 10 weeks - just think how slim and fit you'll be by the end of the summer if you keep up that rate of progress!



I know, that ride nearly finished my love of cycling  I said today that I couldn't have contemplated doing SITD a few weeks ago, Seasons of Mist next!! 

Just noticed I am now only 3 miles behind Shaun for the year on MCL


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Think back to that rainy, windy forum ride with me and bromptonfb in early February. You were almost dead by the time you got to Laneshaw Bridge, which was a big hill and a descent before you even got today's first control point at Earby.
> 
> You've come a long way in only 10 weeks - just think how slim and fit you'll be by the end of the summer if you keep up that rate of progress!



I think potsy did brilliantly he is definatly starting to up his pace  and he tackled every single hill.


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Apr 2011)

Cheers for the company Phil,made it back in one piece but i can now officially say Rochdale's road system is pants ! My poor flexi wheels are now extra flexi now !
Fantastic ride everyone,yet another brilliant day with good company,this forum just gets stronger every time we meet up


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> First of all thanks to colin for organising getting everyone over to hebden bridge  and sorry you couldnt make it and I hope you are feeling better.


When we did the flattish seaside century, I spent quite a bit of time riding close to Pennine-Paul who was getting over a bad chest infection. I remember thinking at the time that every time he coughed in front of me, there was a chance of me catching the same bug. But - I got away with it! And soon Paul started to get better.

But then Paul had a relapse and came out on the 2-loop ride last weekend. More coughing ...

I started to feel under the weather about 4 days later. It is now 3 days further on and I started coughing an hour ago and the coughing is getting worse! I can see a sleepless night or two if this carries on. PaulB also had a bad chest infection recently so if it wasn't Pennine-Paul's bug, I'll blame the other one! 

Mind you, I also know someone else who has been ill recently so I may have caught it off her. There seem to be a lot of bad chests about at the moment. Funny, I think of them as being more of a winter thing ...



phil_hg_uk said:


> We left gargrave together but we (me, potsy & Skud) stopped to watch a couple of boats going through a lock and at that point we got separated from the rest of the group after which we took a wrong turn and ended up going a few miles in the wrong direction. We quickly realised something was up (due to the lack of other cyclists) and doubled back and got on the right track.


I bet it was where you should have gone straight on about a mile beyond Gargrave, but the main road bears left up past some stately home at Eshton? If it was, I did exactly the same thing myself on my first SITD!



phil_hg_uk said:


> The stats according to my cateye computer are 63.46 miles and actual riding time 5 hours 31 mins


There is definitely something up with your computer. I plotted the route using my Memory Map software and it came to 110.5 km or 68.7 miles. That was confirmed by my GPS tracklog and it agrees with the official distance and everybody else who I rode with who had computers on their bikes!

Perhaps your sensor or magnet is loose or got knocked out of position? I can't believe the computer's calibration is 8% out.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> There is definitely something up with your computer. I plotted the route using my Memory Map software and it came to 110.5 km or 68.7 miles. That was confirmed by my GPS tracklog and it agrees with the official distance and everybody else who I rode with who had computers on their bikes!
> 
> Perhaps your sensor or magnet is loose or got knocked out of position? I can't believe the computer's calibration is 8% out.



It is quite possible I sometimes get outragous cadence readings, never mind its near enough for me


----------



## potsy (17 Apr 2011)

With the extra few miles detours I (Garmin) made it 73+ miles Phil.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> With the extra few miles detours I (Garmin) made it 73+ miles Phil.



In that case we will go with those readings then


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Apr 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Cheers for the company Phil,made it back in one piece but i can now officially say Rochdale's road system is pants ! My poor flexi wheels are now extra flexi now !
> Fantastic ride everyone,yet another brilliant day with good company,this forum just gets stronger every time we meet up




Glad you made it back ok and well done for riding all that way after such a hilly ride and I enjoyed your company also .............. I still think your mad for riding home though


----------



## italiafirenze (17 Apr 2011)

Pictures look good. Weather was perfect too. I wished I could have made this, but I raced my first race on Saturday and didn't really have it in the legs.

Would be interested in another forum ride though, 15th May is down in my diary.


----------



## potsy (17 Apr 2011)

A few more pics-

We got to the front at the start, what were we thinking?




Just to prove I'm not always at the back -


----------



## asterix (18 Apr 2011)

well done Team CC, wish I'd been there too! 

Unfortunately I can't make the 15th either, although I will in the UK I have family commitments. Will be doing the Richmond Dales ride on the 28th as consolation.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 Apr 2011)

i'm in for 15th may


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Apr 2011)

How is everyone feeling this morning I just have a slight twinge to one side half way up my back otherwise feel ok and I lost 2lb which is a bonus, not to mention amazing considering the amount of food I stuffed in me gob


----------



## Alun (18 Apr 2011)

Good ride, good company, and good weather. Cheers lads, just wish I was a bit fitter (lighter).

I will be next year!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (18 Apr 2011)

Well it looks like you all had a good time yesterday,well all except colin that is,

I hope I have'nt given you my chest infection,I would'nt wish it on anybody

Never had anything like it just constantly coughing but nothing coming up

It's finally gone now after four and a half weeks,There does seem to be

something going round,I was at a bbq last sunday and there were quite a few

people suffering with the lurgy as well.

I would'nt liked to have attempted the SITD on the fixed even if I had been 100%

one look at the profile put me right off 


I might have a geared bike by the time of the next forum ride,won a peugeot frame

on ebay for the princely sum of £2.60 ,so if i've managed to acquire all the other 

bits and bobs I'll be able to keep up with you all,well some of you anyway


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Apr 2011)

Left knee,right buttock cheek a bit tender today,everyone seems to think the same as you and are calling me mad ! Don't know what the issue is  

Best bit this morning was my 3 year waking up and saying "you face is all red " ! My 7 year old can't wait to compare my medal with her collection.
Top ride,now what challenge shall we pick on next ?????


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Apr 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> now what challenge shall we pick on next ?????



Something to do with the seaside would be nice given the weather


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Something to do with the seaside would be nice given the weather


Ice cream and cake run to the coast !!!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Apr 2011)

and chips !!!!


----------



## potsy (18 Apr 2011)

Back and under carriage a little sore today, legs feel surprisingly OK though.

Pennine Paul- That sounds a bargain, let's hope we see it soon.
Bromptonfb- I'll believe it when I see it, you might not be able to keep up with the CC slow train anymore





Chippy run to the coast (CRTTC) sounds interesting, anyone want me to navigate?


----------



## zacklaws (18 Apr 2011)

Well that was good day out, but a bad start and sadly never really met anyone to talk too for any length of time.

On pumping up my tyres in the car park, my front valve unscrewed with my valve cap and blew out, I had a quick look for it but with the air pressure behind it, it was probably just flying over Halifax but it turned out to be still in my hand so I screwed it back in, but something said its going to cause problems and change your innertube whilst I had time.

Riding down to the start line just behind Allan to catch up with everyone else, just as I pulled up to the start line, I became aware my front tyre was soft, so a quick exchange of words to someone to check the time, I cannot remember who with, it was panic stations, I raced back to the car park, tried to tighten the valve as best as I could and just as I was about finish, I heard the shout to start. As I peddalled back into the main drag, there was cyclists to the left and right, so I just tagged on in the middle in a gap and had a quick look round for everyone to no avail so I just kept going with the flow.

When I got to the top of the first 4 mile climb, I suddenly had that horrible feeling, hell, I hope the others are not waiting for me on the start line to return from the car park

Around the 12 mile mark, once again I got a horrible sensation, my front tyre was softish again, but I still plodded on hoping to make the first check point, but cornering at speed downhill was enough to give me kittens at time and at Laneshaw Bridge on that junction where the little climb is, where its hard to clip back up again if you get stopped, I thought this is a good spot to change tubes as once again I had been stopped by cars, so I was off and walking up the slope. I have not checked my inner tube yet but I may have slow punctured by broken glass or bottle in Hebden Bridge so it may not be entirely my valves fault, but to prevent it happening again, it will get knifed.

Just as I was about done, Svendo pulled up, who recognised me, but I would not have done so if he had not stopped, and together we set off to ride most of the way, and as he posted, we disscused all the shortfalls of Garmin Edge's. Svendo recommended thread lock to secure and seal the valve but this inner tube deserves the knife for ruining things for me and any inner tubes with screw in valves I may have will get the same fate, its a stupid design.

But between then and the finish, not much exciting happened, as I cannot do long sustained hills with a bit of gradient, I kept telling Svendo to just keep going, mostly I would catch up, or at a checkpoint. I myself had an impulse for best speed as I had only a parking ticket till 1600, so I could not dawdle, another reason why I could not hang about on the top of the first hill to wait. I actually worked out that the machine had robbed me in the car park, whilst I had been putting my money in for my ticket, I got talking to a young stunning girl who I got besotted with waiting for me to finish so I was not paying attention to what I was doing, I had a feeling the machine was not clocking the time up as fast as I was putting my coins in and I lost count. The young girl said three pound will cover you for the day, but I put more than that in as I worked out in my head as I rode around. I may have even missed my moment as she might have ment three pound would be enough to take her out for the day.

In the last seven miles I started to get twinges of cramp and up the last hill. On hindsight I put it down to dehydration as when I got to the finish I still had half a bottle left out of two I started with and only a small top up at the first checkpoint, not good. Looking forward to the downhill into Hebden Bridge, I was awarded with that head wind and not untill I hit the steeper part did I get a good turn of speed. From last year I could not remember the bend where cars park around it out of sight, till once again, I nearly became part of a parked hatchback. Down the steep bit into Hebden Bridge, I realised, these cars are not going as fast as me and at the last moment walloped my brakes hard to be awarded with the smell of burning brake blocks.

Looking at the Garmin download into Sportstracks, there was very few places where the wind was not behind us, luckilly it was not that strong to really notice at times, mostly it was a crosswind.

I watched out for "Buster" from last year but I never saw him, so maybe he finally got "busted", and managed to get up that 20% hill, I fell off on last year, when my gears jammed solid and I rolled down the hill backwards before I could unclip in time.

At the HQ, after putting my bike away, I caught up with Svendo getting stuck into the buffet, despite the good spread, I could not really eat anything as I had that sick feeling I get with solids at times. Usually around 70 miles, I suddenly find that I cannot eat solids and have to rely on fluids, it is a well known problem with cyclists so it is not unusual. I did find out fructose causes it with me so I avoid it now on long rides, perhaps it was dehydration this time or maybe that last emergency gel I had may have had fructose in as it was a new type to me, which was why I left it till last in case it would cause a problem.

Overall I had forgot how hard the ride was, the first and last hill which are not the hardest seem to linger in your mind and you forget about all the little harder ones in between. As I said to Chris at the end,"cycling must be similar to childbirth, you forget how painful it was the last time, otherwise you would never do it again". (No doubt, I'm now in line for a battering from the females, telling me "what do you know about childbirth?").

Anyway, good to meet you all, even briefly, and thanks to Chris for organising a good day out again. 

Not sure about 15th May as its my flexi week at work, but as the pain of yesterday disappears from my mind again, anyone up for "Season of the Monsoon", sorry I mean "Season of the Mists" later in the year.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Chippy run to the coast (CRTTC) sounds interesting



 I like the sound of that



potsy said:


> anyone want me to navigate?



Erm .................. can I get back to you


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I lost 2lb which is a bonus, not to mention amazing considering the amount of food I stuffed in me gob


You'll probably find that about 1.5 pounds of that was due to dehydration and about 0.5 actual fat loss. I've taken careful note over the years and I pretty much lose a pound of fat per 100 miles and about 3 pounds extra on the day due to fluid losses which get made up over 24 hours or so.



Pennine-Paul said:


> Well it looks like you all had a good time yesterday,well all except colin that is,
> 
> I hope I have'nt given you my chest infection,I would'nt wish it on anybody
> 
> ...


I don't think any of us need to claim ownership of bugs! They do what they do, don't they? 

It's funny - when I heard you coughing on those two rides, I was just thinking that I hadn't been ill for a long time!




zacklaws said:


> anyone up for "Season of the Monsoon", sorry I mean "Season of the Mists" later in the year.


I certainly hope to do it and actually be fit for it this time. I've done it in a reasonably respectable 6 hours in the past.

For those of you who haven't ridden SoM - it is 10% shorter with 10% more hills, including some very steep ones! Like SITD though, it has a benign finish. Once you get over the horrible climb at Thursden you have a lovely quick ride and descent back to Hebden Bridge. Think of it as a very hard 90 km ride with an easy 10 km bonus!

The 15th May Bowland ride is going to be spectacular, so do your best to book that day for it. I'll start the thread later today.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Apr 2011)

I always put on a stone or 2 over winter then I usually loose about a pound per week after winter as I use http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/ to control the amount of calories I consume versus any exercise I do over spring and summer and it works great for me.

I have dropped 7lbs in the last month so I should manage to drop about another stone in the next 2 or 3 months then I will work at keeping it at that level.


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (18 Apr 2011)

.
Good afternoon, everyone, sorry to be so late clocking in.
Like everyone else I had a magnificent day and I'm finding it difficult to imagine how any Audax could be better than this, my first. The combination of fellow-riders, fabulous route and brilliant weather plus the smooth, welcoming organisation and warm hospitality did indeed make it a day to remember. 

There was one rather odd fly in the ointment though. Drove home, put the bike etc., away, had a long, hot bath, and was about to go downstairs for something to eat when I realised I was going to be sick. Spent 15 mins puking up and then went to bed  . 
The moral of the story - don't eat toasted tuna sandwiches when you could be eating beans


----------



## potsy (18 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I certainly hope to do it and actually be fit for it this time. I've done it in a reasonably respectable 6 hours in the past.
> 
> For those of you who haven't ridden SoM - it is 10% shorter with 10% more hills, including some very steep ones! Like SITD though, it has a benign finish. Once you get over the horrible climb at Thursden you have a lovely quick ride and descent back to Hebden Bridge. Think of it as a very hard 90 km ride with an easy 10 km bonus!
> 
> The 15th May Bowland ride is going to be spectacular, so do your best to book that day for it. I'll start the thread later today.



Tubbycyclist says that SOM is like SITD without the flat bits  We better get a lot fitter by then.

STASS- Oh dear, that sounds like you ate something dodgy, much beter to stick to beans, burgers, and chips


----------



## zacklaws (18 Apr 2011)

SlowerThanASluggishSloth said:


> .
> 
> 
> There was one rather odd fly in the ointment though. Drove home, put the bike etc., away, had a long, hot bath, and was about to go downstairs for something to eat when I realised I was going to be sick. Spent 15 mins puking up and then went to bed  .



Maybe you was suffering similar to me, it took a couple of hours before I could face real food without the thought of chucking it up. I put a load of food on my car seat for the journey home, but all I could manage was a pkt of crisps and that was just to get some salt back into the system.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Apr 2011)

Who was it who had the Garmin 800 I was talking too and where did they get it from ?


----------



## zacklaws (18 Apr 2011)

That was me, I got mine from Handtec, for maps I just use the free downloadable ones. As I always mention though, don't get the latest premium heart rate monitor as they are renowned for spikes.

The 800 is renowned though for lots of bugs, screen hard to see at times unless you have the backlight on and then battery life is about 3 hours at most, very hard to hear as its got design faults, ie the rubber mounting covers the speaker.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Apr 2011)

zacklaws said:


> That was me, I got mine from Handtec, for maps I just use the free downloadable ones. As I always mention though, don't get the latest premium heart rate monitor as they are renowned for spikes.
> 
> The 800 is renowned though for lots of bugs, screen hard to see at times unless you have the backlight on and then battery life is about 3 hours at most, very hard to hear as its got design faults, ie the rubber mounting covers the speaker.



So which is the better buy then the 705 which I can get with the HRM and speed/cadence sensor for £223.97 or the 800 which the cheapest I can find is £329.89 with the HRM and speed/cadence sensor both at handtec and also assuming I will use a free map.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2011)

I've started a new thread for the 15th May Forest of Bowland forum ride. _Be there or be square!_


----------



## zacklaws (18 Apr 2011)

In all honesty it is a hard call, the 800 is new technology for Garmin with it being a touch screen so the next version when it comes will probably be better as they have not got the 800 right to start with. I got the Handtec bundle for the same price and got the premium strap which I cannot use because of the spikes, but they may have remedied the problem with a newer version strap. The touch screen is good, but it has its problems, for example if you have handled anything sticky like a gel or food, you end up with marks on the screen, then you have the problem of wiping it clean whilst riding, but to do so you can end up altering all your settings just by wiping the screen, unless you lock it first or turn it off.

From what I understand, the 705 is no longer getting updated so any problems with it may not be sorted. Eventually a new patch or more will come out to remedy the 800's problems.

If you have a look at the Garmin forums, you may form an opinion on which is the better, I've only had a 305 previous, so I have no experience of the 705, but the 800 is far better than the 305 and I'm very happy with it, its just those niggling little problems now and again, once you've got it set to how you want it, then they are Ok so long as you understand its shortfalls.

I stuck a matte screen protector on mine so it makes the display easier to read, otherwise its glossy and harder to see, they say using polaroid glasses help, but I have not found any cheap polaroid cycling ones yet, but I may try one day with my normal polaroid glasses.

https://forums.garmin.com/

It may be better to just wait a little while to see what happens with the 800 when the new patch comes out and how much it improves it.


----------



## YahudaMoon (19 Apr 2011)

Svendo said:


> I've entered online, so I'll get ready after my pasta. Looked at last years data, and I was back about ten past two. Not sure I'm as fast this year. Weather looks like it'll be good, wind not as bad as today either. For some reason Metcheck has the temperature about 8 degrees lower than all the other sites (metoffice, ukweather and XCweather).




5hrs ten min ! wow ! what time you get this year ?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (19 Apr 2011)

zacklaws said:


> In all honesty it is a hard call, the 800 is new technology for Garmin with it being a touch screen so the next version when it comes will probably be better as they have not got the 800 right to start with. I got the Handtec bundle for the same price and got the premium strap which I cannot use because of the spikes, but they may have remedied the problem with a newer version strap. The touch screen is good, but it has its problems, for example if you have handled anything sticky like a gel or food, you end up with marks on the screen, then you have the problem of wiping it clean whilst riding, but to do so you can end up altering all your settings just by wiping the screen, unless you lock it first or turn it off.
> 
> From what I understand, the 705 is no longer getting updated so any problems with it may not be sorted. Eventually a new patch or more will come out to remedy the 800's problems.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the info zacklaws.

Based on that I think I may wait and see as I dont need to have one at the moment it would just be nice to have one, so I will see how the 800 develops no point buying the 705 if it is effectively obsolete, unless of course I find one for a bargain price.


----------



## PaulB (19 Apr 2011)

Looking at my deets, I did it in 5:06 travelling time at an average of 13.7MPH and clocked 7,408 foot of climb. But I did do a little bit at the beginning and end so that's not the exact route and route only.


----------



## zacklaws (19 Apr 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> 5hrs ten min ! wow ! what time you get this year ?



I got round in 5hrs 21mins riding time this time, but including stoppage time for changing inner tube, checkpoints, holdups etc it makes it a total of 5hrs 54 mins.

With getting back to the car park at 1454, it nicely gave me an hour to sort my life out before my parking ticket ran out.

Temperature wise, according to the local weather stations, avg temp was 11.9C but on the Garmin it was 14.4C but it did record 22C, but that was in the middle of Keighley, maybe whilst the bike was propped up outside the checkpoint with the sun shining on it


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2011)

I haven't even started yet, so I'm going to finish well outside the time limit!


----------



## potsy (19 Apr 2011)

zacklaws said:


> *I got round in 5hrs 21mins* riding time this time, but including stoppage time for changing inner tube, checkpoints, holdups etc it makes it a *total of 5hrs 54 mins*.



So 33 minutes of stoppages? Blimey we spent longer than that at the 1st control point  No wonder you were on the fast train this time zack.


----------



## zacklaws (19 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I haven't even started yet, so I'm going to finish well outside the time limit!



Not unless its a head start for the the next one! 

Checked my iffy inner tube today, I found that unless the little brass screw cap was screwed down really tight, it was leaking air, so it may not have been all the screw in valves fault not been screwed in tight enough into the innertube.

But.......

Before I went on today's ride, I got a liitle container of water, turned my wheels so the valves were in the 12 o'clock position and dipped the valves into the container, and I was not a happy bunny to see both valves were leaking from the point were the valves screw into the inner tube. It was not easy to see initially, but their was a constant stream of tiny bubbles coming from the side of the valve stem. I did not even know that I had screw in valves, except on the odd inner tube, so these screw in valves seem to be everywhere. I followed Svendo's advice, and put some thread lock on them and screwed them in tight with pliers, which cured the problem. I did test them first with a bit of spit and nothing showed up, but as Svendo said, the leakage is very hard to spot.

Now as a precaution before any ride, I will have my little container of water, with a bit of washing up liquid in to help spot the bubbles better and check my valves after pumping the tyres up to ensure they are not leaking.


----------



## Garz (19 Apr 2011)

Out of a box of 20 tubes I bought, I had a couple of faulty valves that done what you are describing. I only noticed when after the first one got replaced a few days later the new one had gone down but not all the way. The water in the tub highlighted the valve so I dug out the previous tube and it was the same but had a faster leak.



So far all the others have been fine though.


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> So 33 minutes of stoppages? Blimey we spent longer than that at the 1st control point  No wonder you were on the fast train this time zack.


We do like our rest stops though ! Sniff a cake shop anywhere on our rides


----------



## zacklaws (19 Apr 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> We do like our rest stops though ! Sniff a cake shop anywhere on our rides



Well when I caught up to Svendo in Keighley, he was about to set off, so I was going to tag on as soon as I got my card stamped, but thought I better get something to eat that would be quick, not being a cake spotter like some, I saw a small cakey type thing that looked like it would go down in 2 or 3 gulps, but it was not to be, it turned out to be some form of flap jack which relieved me of £1.10 and took some eating, but it was good I have to admit. 

Then a few miles down the road, the thought of eating solids was enough to make me to puke


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Apr 2011)

zacklaws said:


> Well when I caught up to Svendo in Keighley, he was about to set off, so I was going to tag on as soon as I got my card stamped, but thought I better get something to eat that would be quick, not being a cake spotter like some, I saw a small cakey type thing that looked like it would go down in 2 or 3 gulps, but it was not to be, it turned out to be some form of flap jack which relieved me of £1.10 and took some eating, but it was good I have to admit.
> 
> Then a few miles down the road, the thought of eating solids was enough to make me to puke



Was that your pavement pizza by the weather station above Hebden ???


----------



## zacklaws (20 Apr 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Was that your pavement pizza by the weather station above Hebden ???



Not guilty, your honour, must have been someone behind me.


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Apr 2011)

zacklaws said:


> Not guilty, your honour, must have been someone behind me.



It had a look of Rosies rice pudding !!!


----------



## Steve H (20 Apr 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> It had a look of Rosies rice pudding !!!



SlowerThanASluggishSloth and I had Rossi's rice pudding, but the chunder was there before we got there!


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Apr 2011)

Steve H said:


> SlowerThanASluggishSloth and I had Rossi's rice pudding, but the chunder was there before we got there!



The strange thing is we were not fazed by the pile of blown chunks on the floor as we took photo's !!!!


----------



## zacklaws (24 Apr 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> The strange thing is we were not fazed by the pile of blown chunks on the floor as we took photo's !!!!



Talking about photo's, has anyone seen any links to any of the photo's that were taken on the day?

Unless they have been handed over to the local council, to see if they can spot who's responsible for chucking up so they can send them a bill for road cleaning, because I have heard on the forum it is a bit posh around Hebden Bridge


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Apr 2011)

You mean the official ones, I have been keeping a look out for them but they still have 2010 photos up.

I can't believe it was only last week, seems like ages ago.


----------



## Alun (24 Apr 2011)

zacklaws said:


> I choose to climb hills, not because they are easy, but because they are hard.
> 
> Garrowby Hill, Bishop Wilton, Staxton, Sutton Bank, Rosedale Chimney, Holme Moss, Monsal Head, Hartside Ridge, Winnats Pass, Moscar, Strines, Chunal, Chinley Head, Rushup Edge.



Looks like you have run out of hills there !!

Ask Colin, I'm sure he has a few killers up his sleeve


----------



## zacklaws (24 Apr 2011)

Alun said:


> Looks like you have run out of hills there !!
> 
> Ask Colin, I'm sure he has a few killers up his sleeve



Well not really, some times I "run out" before the hill does.  I suppose I could do them all again, on my other road bike with the traditional double on, instead of a triple, and that would narrow my conquests down by about 50%.

You mean Colin's got some big muscles, must be lifting too many cakes. 

Actually this past week, I have discovered the merits of riding low tempo and keeping the heart rate low and out of the big hills, and starting to feel really good, yesterday I did 127 miles Audax, 78 miles on Friday club ride, up at crack of dawn this morning for the club ride thinking I may be a bit tired, and could not believe how good I felt on the ride.

Anyway between now and Monday night its beer time, and rest day Tuesday


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2011)

Alun said:


> Looks like you have run out of hills there !!
> 
> Ask Colin, I'm sure he has a few killers up his sleeve


Oh yes - Mytholm Steeps being an obvious one! 

Well, it is 15 days since I last rode my bike and it has been doing my head in having to rest with all this sunshine! 

I've been waiting for my chest infection (or _snot-less cold_ as I like to call it!) to pass. I've still got some of the wheezy congested chest symptoms but my legs haven't felt wobbly for about 4 days now so I'm going to get my bike out this afternoon and attempt a slow 20-miler.


----------



## potsy (24 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Well, it is 15 days since I last rode my bike and it has been doing my head in having to rest with all this sunshine!
> 
> I've been waiting for my chest infection (or _snot-less cold_ as I like to call it!) to pass. I've still got some of the wheezy congested chest symptoms but my legs haven't felt wobbly for about 4 days now so I'm going to get my bike out this afternoon and attempt a slow 20-miler.



Go for it Col, the Trawden route is only 30 or so, you might as well do that 

Did a hill today near the Airport tunnels, didn't think I'd been that way before my friend said I had, once there I remembered it, had to walk it last time, today went up without even thinking about it


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Go for it Col, the Trawden route is only 30 or so, you might as well do that


I've been sitting in my back yard catching a few rays. It's a sun-trap at this time of day. It's still a bit too warm for riding so I intend to head out a bit later on.

Trawden - yeah, right! I'm thinking more of a gentle pootle up through Cragg Vale, and back on the lanes we used on our last forum ride.



potsy said:


> Did a hill today near the Airport tunnels, didn't think I'd been that way before my friend said I had, once there I remembered it, had to walk it last time, today went up without even thinking about it


Nice feeling that, isn't it! I remember it well ... These days, it's more a case of engaging a 30/28 gear for something I used to sprint up in a 39/19 or 39/21!


----------



## potsy (24 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I've been sitting in my back yard catching a few rays. It's a sun-trap at this time of day. It's still a bit too warm for riding so I intend to head out a bit later on.
> .



Are you still out there? I know you are unfit but thought you'd have managed 20 miles by now


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Are you still out there? I know you are unfit but thought you'd have managed 20 miles by now


Cheeky! I wanted to watch my recording of today's Liège–Bastogne–Liège before coming back on CycleChat in case someone gave the result away. Another great race!

I did do the Cragg Vale ride and it was fun to be out on the bike in the sunshine again. 

My lungs are still full of crap, my breathing is therefore still wheezy and my throat still felt a little sore but the good news is that my heart wasn't playing silly buggers the way it was last week (150+ bpm just walking slowly!), I didn't have the jelly legs, and I didn't feel sick any time I exerted myself. I'm on the mend!

I felt very unfit - the 20 miles felt more like 30 - but no matter. I definitely won't be fit to join Kevin for his 200 on Wednesday, but I'm hoping to be okay for another hilly Waddington ride on May 1st. I've thought of another variation to spice it up a little more! I'll start a thread on Tuesday when most people are back at work and therefore spending hours on CycleChat again. It's very noticeable how little goes on here when people are on holiday!


----------



## potsy (24 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I did do the Cragg Vale ride and it was fun to be out on the bike in the sunshine again.
> 
> My lungs are still full of crap, my breathing is therefore still wheezy and my throat still felt a little sore but the good news is that my heart wasn't playing silly buggers the way it was last week (150+ bpm just walking slowly!), I didn't have the jelly legs, and I didn't feel sick any time I exerted myself. I'm on the mend!
> 
> I felt very unfit - the 20 miles felt more like 30 - but no matter. I definitely won't be fit to join Kevin for his 200 on Wednesday, but I'm hoping to be okay for another hilly Waddington ride on May 1st. *I've thought of another variation to spice it up a little more!* I'll start a thread on Tuesday when most people are back at work and therefore spending hours on CycleChat again. It's very noticeable how little goes on here when people are on holiday!



Why do I not like the sound of that?  
I'm sure you'll be fine for the 1st May, sounds like you're well on the mend. 
I am confused at how the illness has cured your 'jelly legs' though  
They've been like that all year


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> I am confused at how the illness has cured your 'jelly legs' though
> They've been like that all year


Ho ho!

On Saturday night last week, a few hours before SITD, I was still trying to convince myself that I was well enough to ride. The reality is that walking round to see you at the finish was about as much as I could cope with. Whatever that bug is/was, it did something really nasty to my system for about 5 days.

You watch - that will have been our summer and I missed most of it! (The Look North weatherman said something depressing the other night ... Apparently, he's been back through the records and 70% of the time, a sunny April has been followed by a gloomy, damp, chilly summer!)


----------



## asterix (25 Apr 2011)

..or to put it another way, Summer is in April, this year!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Jul 2011)

The pics of the Spring into the Dales 2011 are now online here -> CLICK ME


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> The pics of the Spring into the Dales 2011 are now online here -> CLICK ME


Gnash - _go on, rub it in! _


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Jul 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Gnash - _go on, rub it in! _



Oh yes sorry colin I forgot your not in them are you ......................... but I am  and so is potsy but didnt find anyone else but there are a lot of them so I will have another look see who else I can see.

sorry couldnt resist


----------



## potsy (15 Jul 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Oh yes sorry colin I forgot your not in them are you ......................... but I am  and so is potsy but didnt find anyone else but there are a lot of them so I will have another look see who else I can see.
> 
> sorry couldnt resist



Have put a few up in the 'tea' thread Phil, found tubby and a group shot with skud and co.


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Jul 2011)

Still waiting for my medal and card,how long does it normally take from the end of the event ?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Jul 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Still waiting for my medal and card,how long does it normally take from the end of the event ?



Got my card today so you should get them any day now.


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Jul 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Got my card today so you should get them any day now.



Wooo Hoooo cannot wait to get my first one back !


----------



## zacklaws (15 Jul 2011)

I can only find myself once, slide 147, which is surprising considering the amount of times I got my picture took.


----------



## potsy (15 Jul 2011)

zacklaws said:


> I can only find myself once, slide 147, which is surprising considering the amount of times I got my picture took.



I saw you at least 4 times in those pics zacklaws


----------



## zacklaws (15 Jul 2011)

potsy said:


> I saw you at least 4 times in those pics zacklaws



I'll have to have a closer look


----------



## PaulB (20 Jul 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Oh yes sorry colin I forgot your not in them are you ......................... but I am  and so is potsy but didnt find anyone else but there are a lot of them so I will have another look see who else I can see.
> 
> sorry couldnt resist



I'm in at 134 and my son Liam is the one before me.


----------

